# Interrogations avant reconversion



## lilie77670 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes,

Assistante juridique depuis de nombreuses années, je souhaite me reconvertir dans le domaine de la petite enfance (assistante maternelle) et souhaiterais avoir vos retours d'expériences, conseils éventuels.

J'ai une petite (grosse ?) appréhension concernant les besoins réels dans ce domaine.

J'habite à côté de Moret sur Loing et ai toujours été attirée par le domaine de la petite enfance.

Je n'avais pas assez confiance en moi au début de ma vie professionnelle pour tenter l'aventure de prendre soin de bouts de choux mais, à 35 ans et maman de 2 enfants, cela a évolué 🙂.

Comment puis je être sûre qu'il y aura des besoins et que je ne serai pas sans contrats ? 

Merci par avance pour votre bienveillance.

Cordialement.


----------



## Ariv42 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Vous ne serez jamais sûr d'avoir du travail. 
Lorsque j'ai commencé en 2005 il y avait beaucoup de demande et maintenant il n'y en a presque plus 
C'est un beau travail mais tres précaire 
Voilà mon ressenti


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

J'en suis à presque 30 ans de métier, je suis dans l'Essonne, et je n'ai jamais été en manque de contrats. J'ai toujours trouvé des contrats quand j'en cherchais.
Mais vu comment évolue la profession, les parents de plus en plus exigeants, où les impayés de salaire semblent de plus en plus fréquents, le manque de reconnaissance du métier, et selon les PMI, des puéricultrices qui ont des exigences de plus en plus farfelues ou infondées, on travaille avec la boule au ventre et une épée de Damoclès au dessus de la tête.
On n'a plus le droit de rien... Que des interdits. Avant on travaillait dans notre domicile, maintenant on vit sur notre lieu de travail (Je me comprends.... lol, peut-être d'autres aussi).
Il faut être dans l'éducation bienveillante et positive poussée à l'ultra-extrême.
Du coup, ils ont eu raison de ma patience et de ma motivation. Je finis mes 2 derniers contrats fin septembre et j'arrête.
Est-ce que je conseillerais ce métier à présent. NON. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

ma reconversion date de 2019 après avoir travaillé 26 ans dans un bureau et dans la même entreprise.
Comme vous j’ai toujours été attiré par le domaine Petite enfance mais difficile de quitter un salaire fixe pour un salaire variable en fonction des contrats….
Mais’je me suis lancée et je ne regrette pas du tout.  Mais oui vous ne serez jamais sûr d’avoir du travail.
Pour’moi c’est ce qui est le plus difficile à gérer, ne pas savoir si on va retrouver un contrat après un départ….
Eesayer de vous rapprocher de votre RPE ( relais’petite enfance) si vous en avez un dans votre commune. Ils pourront vous dire si il y a déjà beaucoup d’assistantes Maternelles dans la commune et si il y a des demandes pour des gardes.


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Comme Nanou91, je finis mon agrément et j'arrête. 
Nous ne sommes plus chez nous avec tous les interdits que nous avons.
Les parents sont de plus en plus difficiles voir procéduriers. Si vous n'allez pas dans leur sens, ils préviennent la PMI pour un rien, nous licencient en un mot nous sommes "jetables".
Réfléchissez bien car c'est un travail très précaire et certaines d'entre nous ont de sérieux problèmes pour être payées.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo
Je retrouve dans votre réponse l'enthousiasme que j'avais au début (et pendant presque 20 ans), ou celui qu'ont mes jeunes collègues.
Je vous souhaite que ça dure.
Moi jusqu'à il y a encore 5/6 ans, je ne voyais que du positif, de l'épanouissement.
Puis est arrivée un jour une dénonciation anonyme calomnieuse à la PMI. On n'a jamais su de qui ça venait (pas de mes employeurs, ni du moment ni passés, ça c'est sûr...). Le dossier a été classé sans suite, mais depuis ça reste forcément dans mon dossier administratif et les puer arrivent toujours avec des à-priori. Comme dans le même temps, elles deviennent de plus en plus rigides, exigeantes, pinailleuses pour tout et n'importe quoi, ça m'a dégoûtée du métier.


----------



## caroline99 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Vous ne serez jamais sur,  renseignée vous après de vos futurs collègues pour vous donnez une idée  et prendre la température  sur les demandes dans votre région, et savoir le taux horaire pratiqué dans votre région ,cela peut être différent dune régions à l'autre.
Avec plus de25 ans dans le métier la différence   des demandes est énorme !
Et oui s'était mieux avant !
J'avoue que si j'avais  votre âge je passerai  mon chemin en me dirigeant vers d'autres horizons.
Cela devient de plus en plus compliqué et demande beaucoup de sacrifice.
avec des parents qui parfois ne nous règles pas dans les temps ou qui chipotes.
Des amplitudes horaires a  n'en plus finir 5 jours sur 5. Un métier épuisant  physiquement et mentalement car souvent isolée dans notre coin, donc seule la plupart du temps.
Si nous voulons un bon salaire il faut au moins 3/4 contrats avec des taux  supérieur à 3.60 euros.
pourtant  nous aimons toutes notre métier  avec nos loulous.
Il faut bien réfléchir avant de vous lancez au risque d'être déçue rapidement.


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91,
 Ça ne doit pas être facile à vivre et je comprends votre ras le bol et votre envie d’arrête.
Il faut savoir s’écouter.
Je ne vois pas que du positif dans mon activité mais j’aime être auprès des enfants. C’est vrai le relationnel avec les parents n’est pas toujours évident, les amplitudes horaires longues, les contrats pas toujours faciles à trouver mais je me sens épanouie dans mon métier et mon entourage le ressent….


----------



## Petuche (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, comme Nanou91, de dirai que c'est un beau metier,  mais plus les années passent et plus c'est compliqué. .. C'est sur ce n'est pas toujours évident de trouver de nouveaux contrats pile quand on cherche. Mais ils existent d'autres points qu'il faut prendre en compte. Les exigences des PE, des puers. Salaire en retard ou pas de salaire du tout. Nous travaillons chez nous, donc nous ne sommes pas libres de faire selon nos plaisirs et nos désirs. Il faut aussi que votre conjoint et vos propres enfants soient d'accord. Quel âge ont vos enfants ? Il faut partager sa maman, souvent sa chambre. ..
Enfin surtout bien reflechir...je pense qu'actuellement vous avez un salaire fixe qui tombe tous les mois sans faire vous même votre fiche de salaire. .. le soir si vous n'avez pas le temps de ranger et de nettoyer,  c'est pas grave vous le ferez un autre soir... en tant qu'assmat même si le soir après 10h de travail vous êtes fatiguée,  il faut quand même préparer pour le lendemain....
Ce sont des choses peut être futile pour certaines personnes, mais c'est la réalité.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo
Je vous souhaite que ça dure....
Moi aussi je les adore mes loulous, sinon je n'aurais pas fait ça presque 30 ans.
Je n'ai jamais eu de gros soucis avec mes employeurs. Plus de 30 familles et à part 3 un peu relou (et seulement sur les horaires car ils n'étaient pas foutus d'être ponctuels le soir), je n'ai jamais eu d'impayés, tous les autres ont été des employeurs en or.... Moi c'est vraiment la PMI qui m'a poussée à bout.
Et en ce qui vous concerne, vous dites avoir travaillé 26 ans dans un bureau. Donc ne le prenez pas mal, mais vous arrivez dans la profession "en forme", pas usée physiquement. Quand vous aurez porté, déplacé des enfants du matin au soir, du sol aux bras, au lit, à la poussette, au pot, aux toilettes, à la table à langer... qu'avec 4 contrats vous déplacerez par jour presque 1 tonne... que vous commencerez à avoir des tendinites, de l'arthrose.... Que pour aller à un RDV médical, ce sera la croix et la bannière car vos horaires ne seront pas compatibles avec ceux des médecins... Que quand vous demanderez 1/2 journée on vous fera comprendre que : "bah ça m'arrange pas".... vous serez moins enthousiaste... (sans méchanceté aucune).


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Vous savez en travaillant dans un bureau j’ai fini en burn’out avec un épuisement total. Surcharge de travail.
3 maladies professionnelles avec tendinites poignet, coude et épaule car poste non adapt donc je connais la dureté du travail et pour 1200 euros par mois…
faut pas croire que de travailler dans un bureau est de tout repos…..


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo
Vous avez déjà des tendinites qui sont déjà reconnues maladies professionnelles d'avant Ass Mat ? Vous percevez quelque chose pour ça ?
Car une autre facette ingrate de notre métier : aucune maladie professionnelle n'est reconnue dans notre cas. Les rares collègues qui ont pu en faire reconnaître c'est car elles ont subi des opérations multiples, ne pouvaient plus exercer. Et elles sont rares...


----------



## papillon (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à votre question, essayez de voir s'il y a une association d' AM là où vous habitez par exemple (moi c'est ce que j'avais fait)
peut-être que quand vous vous promenez, vous croisez des AM, ne pas hésiter à aller vers elles pour vous renseigner

Concernant l'expérience, personnellement je ne regrette pas mon choix (j'avais un autre métier avant), j'aime toujours ce que je fais même si employeurs pas toujours top, quelques fois il faut recadrer donc savoir s'affirmer ! 
Nous avons la chance d'avoir du travail dans ma commune car de moins en moins d'assistantes maternelles et bcp de demandes

Vous avez dû entendre, lire que le métier n'attirait plus, peut-être entendu cette collègue qui a crée une page facebook concernant les impayés.. c'est la réalité
Bien peser le pour et le contre


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo
Avant d'être Ass Mat, j'ai travaillé plus de 12 ans "dans un bureau", chez un Tour Opérateur qui organisait des voyages de groupes pour les Comités d'Entreprise, les groupes constitués, 3° âge, enfants, Associations, Amicales etc.. La pression et la charge de travail j'ai connu, et en plus avec des patrons esclavagistes qui n'avaient aucune reconnaissance. Quand on se retrouve le matin avec un groupe de 40 personnes coincées à l'aéroport car le personnel d'une compagnie étrangère a décidé de démarrer une grève sauvage, qu'il faut remuer ciel et terre pour acheminer les 40 personnes autrement. Quand il faut rester au bureau jusqu'à minuit car un petit vieux est mort d'une crise cardiaque en Thailande et qu'il faut prévenir la famille et se démener pour les formalités avec ambassade, police, assurances.... Quand en périodes de vacances scolaires on faisait partir plus de 850 groupes (près de 40000 personnes) la même journée, il fallait que tous les dossiers soient bouclés, nickel. Et pas question de dire : celui là il manque un truc on verra demain... Ben non, le client il part pas le lendemain mais le jour même. A l'époque je gagnais 9500 FRANCS... (ça fait quoi en euros ça ? lol..... dans les 1450 euros)... La surcharge de travail, la pression j'ai connu aussi.
Quand j'ai commencé le métier d'Ass Mat, je vais être très honnête, par rapport au poste de Chef de Produits que j'avais quitté, j'ai eu l'impression d'être en vacances en devenant Ass Mat ! Et pourtant la responsabilité de tous petits, l'attention permanente sur les enfants, les journées qui commençaient à 7h30 et se finissaient à 18h30, en plus à l'époque les miens avaient  5 et 8.
Mais 20 ans après on commence à peiner physiquement et plus on prend en âge pire c'est.
Et je le répète mais le coup de grâce c'est les contraintes et exigences de la PMI qui  vont faire mourir le métier.
Il y aurait une autre question à se poser : Pourquoi y a-t-il tant d'ass mat qui arrêtent, renoncent ?


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Sauf de vivre dans une très grande ville tu ne pourras jamais être sur du niveau de salaire que tu pourras avoir. 
Difficile de trouver metier plus précaire que le notre.
A moins d'être certaine d'être dans une ville très très demandée, si j'ai un travail qui me satisfait je le garderais...


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

Et aux collègues qui suggèrent de "demander aux autres Ass Mat de la ville"... alors là je dirais que c'est à double tranchant....
Car dans certaines communes, c'est la guerre ... le bal des faux-culs.... Une nouvelle Ass Mat qui arrive sur le marché c'est une concurrente à abattre.... Et cette jeune ass mat peut ne même pas avoir encore commencé qu'elle peut être calomniée.... pour être sûr qu'aucun parent n'ira la voir....


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

Tu ne peux pas commencer un métier en te basant sur les avis des autres professionnelles, car en vérité, chacune à sa propre expérience, sa propre façon de faire, sa propre manière à faire face au coup dur, ... Je peux te parler de ma modeste expérience dans la petite enfance.
J'ai commencé comme garde à domicile, ça a duré 6 ans ... comment te dire que si j'ai tenu ces quelques années au domicile des parents, c'est uniquement, et sans mentir, pour le salaire, qui n'était pas énorme certes, mais on a tous des responsabilités à assumer.
Les deux dernières années était les pires, à cause des parents trop exigeants, jamais satisfait, toujours des reproches et à chercher la petite bête pour vous faire sentir inutile, des fois je me sentais comme une esclave. J'ai tenu le coup jusqu'à ce que les enfants furent scolarisé. Et là, je me suis lancé dans la procédure pour faire assistante maternelle. Ma belle-mère est assmat aussi et depuis 30 ans maintenant, elle m'a donc donné tout les conseils, les tuyaux, les erreurs à éviter, les choses importantes à fixer dès le début, tout pleins d'astuces .... A vrai dire, j'ai été très bien épaulé et orienté.
Je suis par la suite parti voir l'auxiliaire de puer de la pmi pour faire par de mon projet, et avec qui je me suis entretenu pendant 4 looooongues heures dans son bureau, pour qu'elle puisse elle aussi savoir si je suis faite et prête pour cette étape, et c'était le cas.
J'ai commencé mon activité en septembre et je suis en train de tracer mon propre chemin avec ma façon de voir les choses. Pour le moment tout se passe bien, mais je sais que ferais probablement face à des moments durs dans le futur.. Mais dans quel métier on a zéro soucis ? Je dirais aucun. Ce qui me permettra de tenir, c'est l'amour du métier et des enfants, et au pire, la démission existe dieu merci ! Il y a des hauts et des bas partout. 
Après, me concernant, j'ai choisi ce métier, j'ai arrêté mon bts en management pour passer le cap aepe, et je ne le regrette pas. J'ai aussi fait un stage en crèche pour savoir si c'est une voie qui pourrait m'intéressée ( ce n'était pas le cas ) ... 
On me dit souvent que j'ai commencé jeune avec les enfants ( en effet, j'avais 22ans au tout début ), et je n'ai pas d'enfant ( pourquoi tu t'inflige ca ? t'occuper des enfants alors que tu en as pas, tu vas voir comment tu vas galérer, tu n'y connais rien, c'est pas une formation qui va tout t'apprendre...  on me disait ) 
Comme tu vois, nos parcours sont tous différents, certaines sont au bout, d'autres tiennent le coup, et d'autres sont épanoui et depuis des années ...
Je ne pourrais pas te dire de te lancer ou pas, toi seule peut savoir si c'est vraiment ce que tu veux faire, et si c'est le cas, renseigne toi bien sur la demande dans ton secteur, va voir le RPE s'il le faut, va à la rencontre des assmats ( facilement repérable dans les parcs  ), fais en sorte d'avoir tout les infos qu'il te faut pour commencer, et prends bien le temps d'y réfléchir.
Bon courage !


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour Lilie, je me reconnais un peu dans votre profil. Je vais avoir un avis un peu différent des collègues, sans soute aussi parce que je démarre le métier depuis seulement quelques mois et que je suis encore très enthousiaste ! Je travaillais en tant qu'assistante administrative également avant, 20 ans derrière les bureaux, sédentarité, charge mentale extrême, enthousiaste en début de carrière, je n'en pouvais plus les dernières années... Je me suis reconvertie, un peu comme vous par passion du métier. Je pense que j'aurai pu faire ce métier bien avant mais je n'avais pas assez confiance en moi, pas assez mature aussi.

Concernant votre question, c'est un métier où il y a pas mal de pénurie un peu partout en France, après tout dépend d'où vous habitez. Moi je n'ai pas eu de mal à trouver des contrats sans recherche hyper active. J'ai même dû en refuser. J'habite dans l'agglomération d'une ville moyenne, avec une 4 voies pas loin donc ça aide aussi. Vous pouvez contacter le relais petite enfance le plus proche de chez vous ou votre mairie, et leur demander les besoins en la matière. C'est ce que j'avais fait pour ma part et mon RPE m'avait bien renseigné, ainsi que sur la formation, etc.

Je travaille sur un lieu d'accueil en RDC de maison et où l'étage peut rester privé (chambres et salon) donc c'est aussi une chance. J'ai décidé par choix de ne prendre que 2 places, peut-être 3 à l'avenir, mais je pense pas prendre 4 places un jour, car c'est vrai que ce doit être un sacré travail. L'avantage de ce métier également c'est qu'avec 4 contrats, je peux obtenir un salaire que je pense jamais je n'aurai pu obtenir à temps plein dans mon ancien boulot.

J'apprécie énormément ce métier, les petits bouts, le fait de pouvoir être un peu comme son propre patron et décider soi-même de son programme, le fait de pouvoir aller prendre l'air dehors avec les petits, le fait de pouvoir travailler à domicile (pour moi c'est un luxe), le fait de pouvoir aussi choisir ses employeurs. Je suis pour l'instant tomber que sur des employeurs en or, mais je présélectionne à l'entrée.

Donc voilà, si c'est votre passion je dirai de ne pas hésiter. Si des lotissements se construisent autour de chez vous, ça peut être aussi un bon signe de futures familles qui auront des besoins ^^


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 C'est vrai ce que tu dis, mais pas toutes. Toutes les assmat à qui j'ai pu parler ne m'ont pas fait peur du métier pour me faire fuir, et m'ont donné de bon conseils ... à nous aussi de distinguer le bon du mauvais.
Après peut être que si @lilie77670 partage avec nous sa ville, elle trouvera ici des assmats voisines qui pourront lui donner les informations qu'elle cherche ? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Dilara
Cette motivation, cette persévérance, cet enthousiasme pour ce métier vous honorent.
Vous essayez d'envisager toutes les facettes de cette profession, d'être sûre de faire le bon choix.
Pour vous tous les voyants semblent être au vert. C'est un bon début.

En février ça fera 30 ans que j'ai mon agrément. Votre enthousiasme, celui de @nounouflo , de @MeliMelo  j'ai connu. Et comme j'ai dit plus haut, à part 3 employeurs lourdingues, les 27 autres familles (car j'ai souvent eu les 2° ou 3° enfants après avoir eu le 1°) ça n'a été que du bonheur, des gens reconnaissants, respectueux, qui me payaient rubis sur l'ongle, me faisaient des cadeaux). Je n'ai jamais manqué de contrats, niveau salaire j'ai été en moyenne à 1800/1900 quand je me limitais à 3 contrats, et montais certaines années à 2400/2500 euros quand j'en prenais un 4°. Donc pas à plaindre (mais c'était 47 semaines de travail par an, 11h par jour).
J'aime toujours autant m'occuper des enfants, sinon j'aurais arrêté depuis longtemps.
Mais les contraintes qui deviennent de pire en pire, la PMI qui exige maintenant tout et n'importe quoi, on n'est plus chez nous mais limite dans une annexe de crèche avec encore plus d'interdits qu'eux, vous le ressentirez peut-être dans quelques temps. A moins que la PMI vous foute une paix royale.
Quand dans 20 ans vous commencerez à peiner physiquement par des postures qui auront maltraité votre squelette, on verra si vous êtes toujours aussi enthousiaste... même si vous aimerez toujours autant vous occuper des enfants. Le problème ne sera plus là.


----------



## violetta (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour....
Bon, pas mal d'avis négatifs à prendre en compte bien sûr....
J'apporte une note positive....
Perso, c'est un métier que je n'aurais pas pu faire avec mes enfants à la maison.
Depuis maintenant 10 années de pratique, je prends toujours autant de plaisir a accueillir les petits, je reste zen et ne me prend pas la tête pour des broutilles. 
Je hiérarchise mes priorités.
J'ai toujours eu de bonnes relations avec la PMI (bon, je viens d'avoir mon renouvellement et je n'ai vu personne !!), le RPE qui fonctionne bien avec une responsable au top,  bonne communication et collaboration avec mes employeurs, des recadrages parfois, je ne laisse jamais traîner une situation qui ne me convient pas, jamais eu d'impayés, parents respectueux.
Je pense qu'il est nécessaire de se former ou de se documenter sur les nouvelles pédagogies,  cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut tout appliquer mais cela permet de se remettre en question et je trouve que ça rend ce métier plus passionnant.
C'est vrai que beaucoup de parents ne voient aujourd'hui que par ces nouvelles méthodes,  c'est intéressant de pouvoir en discuter lors des entretiens et bien souvent, les parents sont rassurés de rencontrer une personne qui  est passionnée et bien formée. 
Ensuite, c'est à nous a bien expliquer ce que l'on accepte ou pas.
La bienveillance, oui, le laxisme, non.
Et même si bien souvent les parents confondent, moi, je fais bien la différence,  les petits savent très bien a qui ils ont affaire.
Oui, c'est un métier fatigant qui demande énormément d'énergie( il est important de prendre soin de soi) mais combien passionnant!


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@violetta
Et voilà c'est bien ce que je dis : avec la PMI il y a 2 poids 2 mesures.
Toi tu ne vois personne pour ton renouvellement.
Moi j'en ai vu une qui est venue 2 j de suite.
Et chez des collègues elles viennent carrément à 2.

Et 10 ans de métier, c'est déjà bien.... mais diras-tu la même chose dans 10 ans ?
Moi il y a encore 6 ans je n'aurais pas tenu les propos que je tiens aujourd'hui....
Et si quelqu'un m'avait dit : "tu vas en avoir marre", je lui aurais répondu : "ça m'étonnerait, je m'épanouie beaucoup dans ce travail avec les enfants".
Mais voilà, le métier change, et pas que dans le bon sens...


----------



## papillon (4 Janvier 2023)

MeliMelo... vous dites être tombée sur des employeurs en or, présélectionnés à l'entrée.. 
alors moi avec l'expérience que j'ai... je pensais effectivement avoir fait le bon choix pour certains... au début, tout va bien c'est vrai, respect du contrat, très respectueux au niveau des horaires etc..  et puis au fil du temps, certains prennent leurs aises !  
Moi non je n'ai pas toujours eu des employeurs en or
c'est pour ça que je parle plus haut de "recadrage" et qu'il faut savoir s'affirmer dans ce métier bien que nous soyons salariées


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Janvier 2023)

Oui ça doit aussi dépendre des PMI, ils sont assez cool par chez nous, du moins pour les agréments. Après quand il y a dénonciation, je ne sais pas comment ils sont mais je pense qu'une dénonciation doit être hyper stressante dans tous les cas. 

Par chez nous, la plupart des ass mat quitte le métier à cause de troubles musculo-squelettiques, c'est vrai que c'est un facteur à prendre en compte dès le début je pense, comment se préserver pour l'avenir, ne pas hésiter à investir dans du bon matos, je pense notamment aux poussettes, etc. En sachant qu'on devrait aussi à l'avenir avoir une médecine du travail, donc les maladies professionnelles seront peut-être mieux reconnues dans notre métier, on l'espère du moins.

Le gros investissement de départ est aussi un désavantage du métier, on peut avoir un peu d'aides mais bien plus tard quand tout est acheté, et c'est bien dommage ^^


----------



## zelande (4 Janvier 2023)

Cela fait bientôt 15 ans que je fais ce métier et je considère aujourd'hui avoir fait la plus grosse bêtise de ma vie!!
Dans mon boulot d'avant, tout n'était pas parfait, loin de là, mais je regrette quand même d'avoir quitté mon entreprise. Ou plutôt, je regrette de ne pas avoir quitté le travail d'assmat il y a plusieurs années car maintenant, à mon âge, impossible de trouver autre chose.
Aimer les enfants ne suffit pas.
Il faut composer avec les notres (ma 2ème fille en a souffert et a aujourd'hui une véritable aversion envers les enfants) Il faut bien prendre conscience qu'on est peut être présentes pour nos enfants, mais pas dispo. le nombre de fois ou j'ai laissé ma grande, asthmatique sévère, au collège et lycée parce que je ne pouvais pas me déplacer avec 4 bébés à l'heure de la sieste !!!!
il faut composer avec le conjoint qui ne peut pas regarder la télé, recevoir ses amis, faire du bricolage sur le temps d'accueil
il faut composer aves des parents parfois intrusifs, qui considèrent que comme on est chez nous, on n'est pas à 10 minutes près. Avec des mauvais payeurs, avec des personnes qui n'ont pas du tout la même façon que nous pour éduquer leurs enfants
Il faut composer avec la PMI de notre secteur qui peut demander des choses aberrantes.
Il faut supporter de rester enfermée seule chez soi , ou se contenter des balades au parc
Faire des puzzles, des légos, des dessins  et lire les histoires de oui oui, ça va un temps, mais on a fait mieux en terme de développement intellectuel, on a tout intérêt à avoir une activité qui fait marcher les neurones à coté.
Il faut bien souvent faire le boulot administratif, les calculs: ceci dit, c'est bon pour les fameux neurones ça !!
Pour avoir un bon salaire, c'est beaucoup d'heures et/ou beaucoup d'enfants.
le métier est précaire, on peut avoir 3 demandes la même semaine et pas un appel pendant plusieurs mois .....
Bref, je le déconseille fortement


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91
pour’vous répondre sur les maladies professionnelle, je ne touche rien . Elles ont été reconnues dans mon ancien métier pour adapter mon poste avec du matériel, ce qui na jamais été fait évidemment ! Et depuis que je suis assistante maternelle j’ai très peu de douleurs au bras.


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 Comme j'ai dis, chacun fait sa propre expérience.
Je connais des assmat qui font ce métier depuis 20, 25 même 30 ans, et elles ne le regrettent pas.
Si c'est pas votre cas, c'est bien dommage. Mais tout les métiers laissent une trace, physique ou psychique. 
Les PMI diffèrent et les lois changent chaque année, car tout s'adapte, les conditions d'il y a 20 ans ont changé avec le temps et je trouve ça normal. 
Je n'aime pas trop quand on assombri les choses, je ne vais pas vous le cacher. Il y a du négatif et du positif certes, mais pourquoi vouloir en "dégouter" les autres voire même faire peur ?
" on verra si vous êtes toujours aussi enthousiaste... même si vous aimerez toujours autant vous occuper des enfants. Le problème ne sera plus là." J'avoue ne pas avoir apprécié cette phrase, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour votre carrière. Qui serait assez naïf pour dire que notre métier ne laisse pas de séquelles ? On en est bien conscientes   
Pourquoi rattraper tout les messages positifs sur notre métier pour les descendre de cette manière ?
Pas compris 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@zelande ...... MERCI..... c'est tellement vrai...


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo 
ça va venir les douleurs au bras et au dos.... 😂  😂  😂  😂


----------



## violetta (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou, nous avons le même âge me semble-t'il....je fais 59 ans à la fin du mois.
J'ai toujours fais beaucoup de sport, étirements, gainage, abdos tous les matins et vélo le week-end,  ça me fait du bien et je suis suis sûre que sans ça,  ça serait plus difficile. Le matin, au lever aie aie et après ma séance je suis à donf !


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Janvier 2023)

@papillon oui je suis bien d'accord, une présélection à l'entrée ne garantit pas les choses. Un employeur en or peut se révéler en plomb par la suite :-D Après je lis des ass mat qui ne le sentent pas dès le départ et qui prennent quand même un contrat, je pense qu'il ne faut pas se forcer, il faut avoir le feeling dès le départ, même si évidemment ça ne garantit rien, c'est encore pire quand ça se passe mal dès le départ. Mieux parfois vaut attendre un peu pour être à peu près sûre. 

Je trouve que c'est plus facile d'être ass mat quand les enfants ont plus de 3 ans. Je vois des ass mat qui commencent avec leurs touts petits bouts, parfois qui allaitent encore, j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment plus complexe.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour..4 contrats ne sont pas systématiquement rémunérateurs.  Non. On oublie le ratio salaire /temps de travail ! 

temps de travail face aux enfants et temps de travail en dehors, en amont le matin, et en aval le soir. 

Il y a une charge mentale extrêmement importante dans ce métier et sûrement plus que dans un emploi privé (hors médical  scolaire )
Pourquoi?  La responsabilité de la vie des enfants ! 

Responsabilité qui est très peu prise en compte dans les salaires.  Oui le mini étant mini


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Dilara 
Pour que chacune puisse aussi se projeter, envisager toutes les facettes de ce métier, et pas seulement le côté : "j'aime m'occuper des enfants".
Pas besoin de dégoûter les ass mat du métier, la Société s'en charge très bien toute seule.
30 ans que je fais ce métier et je n'ai jamais regretté ce choix. Le métier a changé et je me suis adaptée.
Mais maintenant tout est exagéré .... Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir fait, mais je ne me reconnais plus dans ce métier.
C'est pour ça que j'arrête en septembre.
Et parce que même si on aime les enfants, il faut avoir la santé pour le faire correctement, et mon corps a assez donné. 
Maintenant je vais penser d'abord à moi.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@violetta 
J'aurai 59 en Août.


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Janvier 2023)

En fait dans tous les métiers physiques, on devrait s'échauffer chaque matin avant l'activité, ça préserve énormément. Mon mari fait du yoga tous les matins. Je pense faire quelques exercices de Qi Gong avant d'entamer ma journée. C'est ma bonne résolution on va dire, pas facile car on commence souvent tôt dans les métiers comme le nôtre.


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 Aimer les enfants n'a jamais été un critère pour faire ce métier il me semble, et je l'ai toujours dit. Et avoir élevé ses propres enfants non plus d'ailleurs.
Je pense que c'est une bonne chose que vous arrêtiez, en effet, peut-être une décision tardive ?


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

Et Zelande a raison.
Pour les jeunes Ass Mat qui n'ont pas encore d'enfants, ou des enfants en bas âge, sachez qu'il vous faudra faire des choix et que c'est vos enfants qui devront passer après. Il ne faut surtout pas imaginer qu'on sera dispo pour ses propres enfants.
Ne pas pouvoir fêter les anniversaires avec leurs copains sur votre temps de travail.
Ne pas multiplier les navettes à l'école matin/midi/après midi/soir (donc souvent devoir les laisser à la cantine).
Les devoirs, ce sera après le départ des accueillis (sauf si Monsieur peut les faire faire).
ça aussi c'est la réalité de la profession maintenant.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Dilara
Non rien de tardif.
30 ans que je fais mon travail très professionnellement,
Pour le 1er janvier, j'ai reçu des messages de quasiment toutes les familles avec qui j'ai travaillé, même il y a plus de 20 ans et dont les parents continuent de mes donner des nouvelles et envoyer des photos des enfants (qui ne sont plus des enfants.... lol).
On continue de me souhaiter mon anniversaire par un petit sms ou une petite carte.
Là j'en ai juste ras le bol de la PMI, des exigences farfelues qui n'ont ni queue ni tête. La dernière en date : l'espacement entre les barreaux de mon escalier fait 11 cm... ça va pas faut que ça fasse 9." Quand la norme mondiale c'est 11 cm.....
Il faut que je crée une sorte d'enclos fermé dans mon jardin pour y mettre les petits car mon jardin est soit disant trop grand (500m²... wouah la surface de fou.... et les parents apprécient que leurs enfants aient de l'espace pour jouer)...
Donc les raisons pour lesquelles j'arrête, c'est ça ! Je n'ai plus l'intention de faire de ma maison Fleury Mérogis ou Fortnox


----------



## ElisabethSom (4 Janvier 2023)

En ce moment, après 11 d'activité,  je sature.
En fait c'est plus compliqué maintenant que mes enfants sont grands, contrairement à d'autres, car ils ont du mal à supporter les accueillis : le bruit, les pleurs... alors que plus petits, c'était pas un souci.
Bon perso, je n'ai jamais suivi les directives PMI du genre, interdiction de cuisiner ou de recevoir de la famille par ex ou mettre nos enfants à la cantine. 
Ma mère est venue très régulièrement, je n'ai jamais mis mes enfants à la cantine ou garderie alors que ça m'avait été très fortement suggéré  peut être que si j'avais eu un contrôle j'aurais perdu mon agrément,  tant pis, je n'ai jamais accepté qu'on le dicte quoi faire chez MOI et je ne l'accepterai jamais, ça passe ou ça casse.
Nos maisons doivent limite ressembler à des crèches,  les exigences des PMI sont trop souvent acceptées,  bcp trouvent tout normal sous prétexte de posture pro et considération du métier. Tu parles d'une considération, comme dirait l'autre, c'était mieux avant,  sauf pour la mensualisation.
Bref, j'en suis revenue, notamment sur le comportement des gamins, et pourtant, j'ai des pe cools, mais les enfants, pfff, pas de rythme, pas de politesse, gâté pourri et bienveillance pour tout et n'importe quoi, perso j'en ai marre...


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@ElisabethSom 
Beaucoup de choses sont acceptées par les Ass Mat car l'agrément est au bon vouloir des PMI qui suivent les rapport des Puér....
Et si tu ne vas pas dans leur sens tu risques ton agrément.
Moi elle est venue me voir pour le renouvellement en novembre..... Comme j'ai rué dans les brancards quand elle m'a parlé de l'escalier qui n'allait plus (alors qu'il allait encore très bien en Juillet quand j'avais eu une visite pour levée de restriction d'âges), elle a pinaillé sur autre chose.
Il faudrait aussi que je laisse mon chat dehors ou enfermé dans une pièce toute la journée.... Mais même pas en rêve.....
Donc puisque je ne veux plus me plier à toutes ces débilités, et que je ne veux mettre aucun parent dans l'embarras en risquant mon agrément, je vais tenir bon encore 6 mois et ensuite je ne prends plus de contrats.
Je ne prendrais que mes éventuels petits-enfants à venir s'il en arrive.


----------



## violetta (4 Janvier 2023)

Et pour moi, comme le temps c'est de l'argent, je trouve quand même cool de pouvoir faire ma paperasse pendant la sieste, ranger mon linge, ou même faire mes abdos !!!
Quand je bossais en crèche et bien mon linge et la paperasse,  ça attendait le week-end....
Il y a quand même qqs avantages que moi, j'apprécie vraiment...


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 Vous êtes dans qu'elle ville ? Votre PMI semble casse pied et s'invente des règles  😄 
Même dans les bureaux on trouve un collègue ou un supérieur chiant à qui on veut faire la peau  Que veux tu que je te dise. C'est pas de chance.
En tout cas, @lilie77670 , tu peux voir que le sujet divise, et toi de faire le choix qui te convient !
Il faudra juste ne pas omettre l'abonnement de la salle de sport pour garder la forme  ! ( ou même à la maison comme moi )


----------



## ElisabethSom (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @ElisabethSom
> Beaucoup de choses sont acceptées par les Ass Mat car l'agrément est au bon vouloir des PMI qui suivent les rapport des Puér....
> Et si tu ne vas pas dans leur sens tu risques ton agrément.
> Moi elle est venue me voir pour le renouvellement en novembre..... Comme j'ai rué dans les brancards quand elle m'a parlé de l'escalier qui n'allait plus (alors qu'il allait encore très bien en Juillet quand j'avais eu une visite pour levée de restriction d'âges), elle a pinaillé sur autre chose.
> ...


Oui , les animaux qu'il faut enfermer,  j'avais oublié,  et après ça nous parle de bienveillance. Ces bureaucrates sont tarés.
J'ai une puer plutôt cool, pas intrusive alors je prends bcp de libertés.
Je vais continuer quelques années,  j'ai 50 ans et j'avoue,  pas envie de travailler à l'extérieur car j'aurai aussi de la difficulté à supporter un patron 😁
Je prends le risque de perdre mon agrément si on vient me chercher des poux pour n'importe quoi ou sur un truc que j' estime gérer parfaitement.
Je sais que ce jour là,  je n'irais même pas à leur convocation,  je ne chercherai pas à argumenter et à garder mon agrément coûte que coûte.
Donc je continuerai à faire ce que je veux, advienne que pourra.
Franchement qd je nous lis, c'est triste...
Je regrette l'accueil vraiment familial d'il y a quelques décennies,  que je n'ai pas connu certes, mais je sais d'instinct que cela ressemblait davantage à ma vision du métier : un accord entre parents et nounou, uniquement.
Qd on pense à la formation imposée,  mais sérieusement,  perso elle ne m'a servi à rien !!!! Quel foutage de gueule,  et les pe sont rassurés grâce à cette formation qui est juste nullissime ( pour ma part, j'ai bien plus appris qd j'ai passé le Bafa il y a plus de 30 ans...)


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@violetta
Ah mais c'est sûr qu'il y a des bons côtés.
Quand mes fils étaient petits, comme leur école était à 300m de la maison, ils ne mangeaient pas à la cantine. Mais à l'époque on pouvait faire des A/R à 300 m donc 10 mn sans que ça crée des scandales... On partait de la maison à 11h50, à 12h10 on était rentrés. Repas dans la foulée. Retour à l'école à 13h10, retour maison 13h30. Sieste jusqu'à 15h45. Goûter à 16h. Départ école 16h30, retour 16h45.
L'été, on est dans le jardin au soleil au lieu d'être enfermé dans un bureau.
Pendant la sieste je prépare mon repas du soir, je m'occupe de l'administratif, je fais tourner mes lessives.
Une fois mon chat a fait un malaise cardiaque. Même si maintenant on n'a plus le droit, à l'époque, j'ai mis le chat dans la caisse, les petits dans la voiture, et direction le véto à 2 km....... (j'ai toujours l'autorisation de transport en voiture signée dans les contrats). Si j'avais travaillé à l'extérieur, j'aurais retrouvé mon chat mort le soir. Le soir j'ai dit aux PE que j'avais emmené mon chat chez le véto (car je suis en totale transparence avec les employeurs). Ils m'ont dit que j'avais bien fait, qu'ils auraient été triste que je perde mon chat ...

@Dilara
Je vais éviter de te dire dans quelle ville je suis 😂  car maintenant je me méfie de puer susceptible de lire les forums, de collègues jalouses... (déjà que la dénonciation anonyme calomnieuse je suis pas sûre que ça ne soit pas une ass mat du secteur qui a du mal à avoir des contrats alors que moi j'en ai toujours....)
Mais si les PUERS veulent être en manque d'ass mat dans mon département qu'elles continuent comme ça... Elles vont en dégoûter plus d'une.....Là mes contrats se finissent fin août. Et comme je n'ai pas l'intention de faire un enclos dans mon jardin (je ne garde pas des vaches), j'ai donc prévenu qu'on n'irait plus au jardin jusqu'à la fin des contrats..


----------



## Nany88 (4 Janvier 2023)

Lili... 
J ai presque le MM àge que vous et j arrête après 9 ans de métier. 
34 ans 2 enfants 14 et 9 ans. 
Ce métier est beau mais franchement les parent le ternissent beaucoup, et peut de reconnaissance aussi.  ils sont exigeant, ce prennent pour des gens au dessus de nous.... 
Moi je continue dans la petite enfance mais a l'extérieur.....
Assmat il faut tt faire chercher les contrats, recevoir a go-go chez soit, des parents qui nous donnent pas de réponse après être venue chez vous et rentrer ds votre intimité regarder partout et pouff pas de réponses.... 

Ensuite les calculs à faire soit même les tarif pareil on doit pouvoir faire au plus juste pas trop élever pas trop bas.   
Ensuite les fin de contrats les régularisation ect... Calcul de CP.... Que l'on apprend sur le tas et par nous même.... 

Les parents qui vous font de beau sourires et du jours au lendemain bye bye j ai une place en crèche d ou notre insertitude de salaire.... 
Et qui par la suite font des courriers deriere notre dos rempli de mensonges..... 
Linsertitude de ne pas avoir de salaire si on habite ds des villages ou il y a peut de demande.... 

Pas de médecine de travaille 
Pas d avantage 
Pas de maladie pro 
Si on a le malheur de tombé malade ou en arrêt les parents s'en vont ... Ils croient que nous sommes pas humains bien sûr.... 
Désoler d avoir la majorité de points négatif mais cest la réalité malheureusement....


----------



## Pouka (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Vaste sujet. Vous ne serez jamais sur de votre salaire,à part la base de calcul de votre mensualité faite...sinon il faut prendre en compte les parents qui vous annonces 40h à la prise de contact par téléphone et quand vous signer le contrat papi Mami tati débarque et hop ils n ont besoins que de 30h sur peu de semaine. Au mois c est pareil avec les indemnités vous pouvez faire augmenter votre salaire de 150 à 200 euros par mois mais lorsque les ij sont pas payé pour x chose...ba voilà c est un manque à gagné...pour ce qui est des contrats cela va dépendre de la demande forcément par chez moi c est le désert en ce moment certaines de mes collègues arrête pour travailler ailleurs tellement elles sont prises à la gorge...comme les autres collègues du forum c est un métier de moins en moins reconnu et très intrusif dans votre vie familiale et ça je dirais que c est la première chose à tenir compte...comme dit par l une d entre nous, nous vivons sur notre lieu de travail...vous ne pourrez pas avoir les plantes que vous souhaitez la clôtures que vous souhaitez et si vous ne faites pas les choses comme la puer veut...c est simple pas d accord pour travailler. C est un changement de vie que vous souhaitez mais attention à votre confort personnel...certe vous serez dispo pour vos enfants (attention ils passeront souvent après vos acceuillis)mais tous les 3 ans environ vous aurez un changement de salaire et pas forcément positif...pour ma part par exemple je suis passé de 1650 euros par mois à 1300 car pas de contrat dans ma nouvelle ville. Votre choix final sera bien sur le votre mais après plus de 10 ans pour moi aussi ça sera mon dernier renouvellement et mes derniers contrats j accompagne mes poulettes jusqu'à l école et après fini pour mon bien être personnel. Tenez nous au courant


----------



## violetta (4 Janvier 2023)

Alors pour ma part, travailler en crèche c'était voir les mêmes têtes,  supporter les collègues, la directrice tous les jours.
C'était activités sur activités,  faire manger 2 voire 3 petits en même temps, faire vite, vite, vite tout le temps.
C'était du temps et de l'investissement  pour préparer des spectacles, des fêtes (noel, carnaval etc...).
Du temps de trajet en voiture, faire tourner la voiture le matin quand il a gelé, des frais d'essence,  des changement d'horaire car une collegue est en arret maladie, rentrer tard le soir épuisée, préparer la popote, le linge oh la la non, mais qu'est ce que je suis bien chez moi, personne sur le dos, j'organise mes journées comme je l'entends...
Non mais vraiment pour moi, plus de positif que du négatif...
Du temps pour mes accueillis, des câlins et si je veux m'asseoir pendant 1 heure sur le tapis avec les enfants, rien ne me l'interdit, je prends le temps ....et ça,  vraiment c'est le bonheur....


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

Et bien ! Tout cela ne donne pas très envie ! Certains témoignages font ressortir une souffrance !!! Il faut vite pour ces collègues aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte. C'est un métier que l'on ne peut pratiquer à contrecoeur. Alors oui tout n'est pas rose loin de là. Mais à moins d'être masochiste et donc d'aimer se faire du mal, il faut aussi savoir reconnaître le positif. Qu'est-ce ce qui compte pour moi ? Qu'est ce qui me convient ? Qu'est ce qui me pèse ? Si on n'est plus à l'équilibre et que le plateau de la balance penche  plus vers le négatif que de positif et bien il faut se réorienter. Comme pour tout métier. Depuis 25 ans que je pratique ce métier j'ai parfois douté mais chaque fois la balance a penché du côté positif. 
En 25 ans le métier a bien changé. Pour moi c'est en mieux. Les conventions collectives ont été des bouffées d'oxygène. Sans ces évolutions, je ne pense pas que j'aurai donné 25 ans de ma vie à ce métier. Bref, ne vous découragez pas. Si vous aspirez à embrasser cette profession, et bien tentez l'aventure. Elle peut être belle. Et si vous changez d'avis et bien il sera temps de passer à autre chose. Surtout ne pas ruminer et continuer un quotidien que l'on ne supporte plus. Il vaut mieux avoir des remords que des regrets, il vaut mieux se rendre compte que peut être on s'est trompé plutôt que de ne jamais suivre ses aspirations.


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Il faut aussi tenir compte de l'amplitude horaire (en ce moment moi c'est 52 h), vous ne ferez pas 35 h.
Pour vos enfants et votre conjoint, il faut en discuter car les chambres seront occupées les après-midis, il y aura des jouets partout, des lits, etc... Votre conjoint acceptera t-il d'entendre des pleurs en longueur de journée si il est en vacances ?. Les activités sportives, vous ne pourrez pas accompagner vos enfants. Quand nos enfants sont petits, ils ne se rendent pas trop de l'impact mais quand ils sont adolescents le partage des chambres est bien plus compliqué.
Être dans la précarité en permanence, cela devient stressant à la longue.
Il faut que le couple soit très solide pour pouvoir accepter toutes ses contraintes.


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

J'ai changé de metier il y a 20 ans pour devenir AM.

Mon 1er metier me passionnait et je ne savais pas que je le quiterais volontairement. Mais en devenant Maman les defaut de ce metier (car il y en a pour tous) ont rendu les qualités insuffisantes pour le poursuivre.
Le goût des bébés depuis toujours m'a fait embrasser la profession d'AM. Je l'exerce toujours avec le même plaisir, la même passion aussi mais comme ta question portait sur les contrats et la rémunération (peut on en vivre assurément), ma réponse est non SAUF si tu vis dans une très grande ville.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@Dilara
Pour info @lilie77670  a précisé sa ville (approximativement) : MORET SUR LOING
Donc @Griselda, à 7 km il y a Fontainebleau, 8 km, Avon, 10 Km Montereau.... Mais MORET c'est déjà pas mal grand.
Mais je suppose qu'il y a déjà des ass mat sur ces villes.
Et oui dans la balance des +, il y a le fait de ne pas avoir de temps dans les transports, qu'il pleuve qu'il vente qu'il neige, le travail arrive à domicile.
Pas des heures perdues dans les bouchons (par chez moi c'est 1h pour faire 20 km le matin et le soir).
On travaille en tenue décontractée...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

J'en vit très bien j'ose le dire. Je vis dans une commune de moins de 3000 habitants en périphérie d'une grande ville 15 km d'une capitale régionale). J'ai 4 agréments depuis 15 ans. Au départ 1. Très rapidement, en moins d'un an 2, puis 3. J'ai débuté dans une grande capitale régionale. Dans cette ville ou en périphérie, j'ai toujours eu de la demande. Parfois un mois ou deux avec un enfant en accueil en moins entre un départ et une arrivée. Actuellement j'ai eu un départ aux vacances de Noël. Je débute un nouvel accueil en adaptation demain !


----------



## Nany88 (4 Janvier 2023)

Pour ma part ma fille grande ado 14 ans et demi commence à en avoir marre de pas avoir sa chambre lorsqu'elle rentre manger à 12h30 et que l aprem ell a pas court parfois elle doit squatter le salon avec moi ou bien la cuisine, parfois elle squatter mon entrée car mon entrée est grande elle ce mettait comm sa a larranche... Sa m'embêter pr de la voir comme sa.... 
Mon fils 9 a's pour l'instant rien à dire sauf parfois lorsque son école demande si des parents sont présent pr les accompagner à une sortie ou piscine ou mediatheque le matin... 
Pour ma part je resent le besoin de voir ailleur... C était prévue lorsque j ai commencer ce métier.... 
Je me suis dit dès que mon fils a 9 ans j arrête et voilà c'est arriver.... 

Pendant 9ans tt aller bien mais a plus j avance ds le métier plus il y a des choses qui me déplaisent.... 
Voilà voilà pour mon expérience... 
Rien empêche de tester ce métier pour vous lili... 
Mais c'est vrai que sa peut faire peur de lâcher un travaille comme le votre avec un sécurité certaine...


----------



## liline17 (4 Janvier 2023)

je suis d'accord sur le fait que la PMI pose bien plus de problème qu'elle n'en résoud.
ces 2 dernières années, suite à quelques soucis, j'ai éprouvé une fatigue professionnelle, après 20 ans d'amour du métier.
J'ai mieux sélectionné mes derniers contrats, réduit un peu mes heures, et ça va mieux.
Je ne regrette pas du tout d'avoir choisi ce métier, j'y trouve bien plus d'agantages que d'inconviéniants.
J'apprécie la pause de la sieste qui me permet d'avoir du temps pour moi et de retrouver de l'énergie pour la fin de journée, l'absence de temps de trajet compense le grand nb d'heures à faire dans ce métier.
Dès le début de ma carrière, j'ai remarqué que mes collègues plus agées se plaignaient toutes de leur dos, j'en ai donc toujours pris soin et ça va.
J'ai 55 ans et je suis plus fatigable qu'avant, je vais donc travailler avec 4 enfants que rarement, ce sera plus souvent 3 et d'ici  septembre 2024, je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi, il y a assez de pénuries d'AM chez moi pour que je puisse trouver des contrats qui me conviennent.
C'est un grand avantage de pouvoir moduler son temps de travail et le nb d'accueillis en fonction de ses besoins, peu de métiers le permettent.
J'ai habité dans une ville avec beaucoup de chomage, j'avais plus de PE casse pieds et un salaire trop faible, je ne regrette pas d'avoir déménagée, je suis passée d'AM corvéable à AM denrée précieuse.
Globalement, j'ai mieux gagné ma vie que si j'avais fait un autre métier, les périodes un peu maigres ont bien été compensées par les périodes plus riches.
C'est vrai qu'étant un pas naïve, je n'ai pas toujours su sélectionner mes contrats, mais j'ai eu plus de périodes heureuses que de soucis, le matin, j'ouvre ma porte avec plaisir.
Je vais lever le pied pour pouvoir tenir la forme jusqu'à ma retraite qui risque d'être plus lointaine que prévue.


----------



## lilie77670 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je vous remercie infiniment pour vos échanges car je n'espérais pas autant de retours !!

Je vous ai lu attentivement et comprends bien que certaines, avec les années, sont "fatiguées" de certains inconvénients.

Pour ma part, je souhaite donner un sens à mon métier auprès de bouts de choux, les accompagner dans leur évolution.

Comme certaines qui ont travaillé dans un bureau, mon métier est intéressant et il est certain que j'aurai une chute de revenus mais, je pars de chez moi à 6h50 (mes filles aussi...) Et rentre à 18h30 quand il n'y a pas des galères de transport (et donc galère pour récupérer les enfants avant la fermeture du périscolaire). 

Tout le temps speed, le temps de rien. Mes filles sont limite (😁) chronométrées le matin et quasi pareil le soir pour qu'elles puissent se coucher tôt car elles sont fatiguées les pauvres. 

Je fais + que mes horaires "bénévolement" et sans remerciement. Et je passe sur d'autres détails (surmenage, pression car j'ai beau faire + que mes horaires, je croule de boulot).

Cela fait cogiter tout ça. 

Je n'y trouve plus mon compte on va dire...

 J'envisage de devenir assistante maternelle et de passer un diplôme en parallèle pour pouvoir évoluer dans le domaine de la petite enfance ou l'aide à la personne si besoin.

Une amie assistante maternelle me conseille de foncer mais c'est vrai que ça fait peur de "perdre" la sécurité (maman solo et mes filles ont 5 et 7 ans).

Je me dis que je peux essayer et si ça ne fonctionne pas, je pourrai toujours repartir dans l'administratif.

Je vais échanger cet après midi avec la puéricultrice de mon secteur au sujet des besoins etc. Histoire d'être rassurée et de réfléchir en ayant toutes les informations.

Merci beaucoup pour vos avis et je reste à votre écoute.

Bonne journée à toutes.


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Lilie, maman solo....
Alors là,  réfléchissez bien....
On peut perdre des contrats du jour au lendemain et nos revenus sont très aléatoires. 
Quand on a un conjoint qui gagne bien sa vie, c'est pas forcément un problème mais quand on est seule c'est risqué. 
Bonne journée!


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@lilie77670
Le fait que vous soyez maman solo de 2 petites pas très grandes est à prendre en compte aussi (sauf si il y a un ou des papas qui versent une pension alimentaire confortable). Surtout si vous avez un loyer à payer ou un crédit.
Si vous êtes locataire, attention aussi : si demain votre bailleur vous donne congés, vous avez 6 mois pour trouver un autre logement... Est-ce que vos employeurs vous suivraient ? est-ce que le nouveau logement conviendrait toujours pour la PMI ?
Au début, vous n'aurez probablement pas un agrément pour 4 places, mais peut-être juste 2.
Avec les formations à faire, vous ne pourrez pas commencer tout de suite non plus.
Donc il y a intérêt à ce que votre employeur actuel vous licencie pour que vous puissiez toucher un peu de chômage en attendant de pouvoir avoir assez de contrats pour vivre financièrement.
Selon les contrats que vous trouverez, et les prix raisonnablement praticables sur votre secteur, pour avoir environ 800 euros par contrat il faut un temps plein avec des horaires amples.
Mais par contre, ne misez pas sur de la disponibilité pour vos filles. Les devoirs par exemple, ça sera après le départ des enfants, plus le droit non plus de cuisiner sur vos temps de travail. Interdit d'être en cuisine à part pour réchauffer le repas des petits 5 mn.
Je ne sais pas si votre appartement ou maison est grand(e), mais sachez que quand ce sera les vacances scolaires ou les mercredis, vos filles ne pourront pas naviguer dans leurs chambres aux heures de siestes. A moins que vous mettiez 2 lits bébé dans la votre.  Mais si un jour vous demandez une 3° ou 4° places, il faudra bien répartir les lits.
Pas de télé dans la journée, donc vos filles devront faire une croix sur les dessins animés qu'elles ont peut-être l'habitude de regarder par moment.
Plus question que leurs petites copines viennent à la maison jouer sur vos temps d'accueil.
Il faut vraiment réfléchir à tout cela pour ne pas regretter


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@lilie77670 
Comme violetta, réfléchissez bien avant de quitter votre travail.  Au début le salaire n'est pas mirobolant. Être dans la précarité tout le temps c'est usant.
Si j'étais à votre place , la réponse serait NON.


----------



## Pouka (5 Janvier 2023)

Je vois que nous sommes pas mal à être fatigué du métier désolé pour la personne qui a créer la discussion c était peut être pas ce qu elle attendait en terme de réponses. Il n y a pas que du négatif heureusement on passe de super moment aussi mais la réalité du métier arrive très vite. Pour ce qui est de l escalier j ai le même soucis et sur une maison neuve😥je me retrouve avec un joli filet de pêche mon mari est ravis de voir ce chef d oeuvre... Je crois que nous allons arrivé à une pénurie d ass mat d ici peu...je vois le nombre de post sur les différents réseaux et forum où d ici 1 an ou 2 beaucoup d entre nous vont arrêter....les choses vont devenir compliqué pour les parents...quand on voit que dans les crèches c est pareil...ba bonne chance pour les futurs parents


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Pouka 
et oui.
L'idée n'est pas de dire qu'on fait ce métier sans envie, sans passion, sans professionnalisme.
Juste que maintenant, on nous empêche de le faire *de façon sereine*.
Ce matin, dès le réveil, j'avais même pas encore un pied par terre que je me disais : "mais comment je vais pouvoir clôturer une partie de mon jardin ..... Si je verrouille comme elle l'exige, comment je fais après pour tondre la pelouse, faire passer la tondeuse de devant à derrière... Comment je passe à l'arrière du jardin pour aller arroser le potager.. ???"
La puer me dit : "me mettez pas des clôtures fixes, mettez des barrières de chantier"...
Bah oui ! 200 euros la barrière et il en faudrait 4 ! C'est elle qui les paie ? Et puis alors c'est d'une élégance.... En plus ce n'est même pas aux normes, c'est 14 cm entre chaque barreau les barrières de chantier...
Ou alors : "faites des clôtures fixes dans lesquelles vous mettez un portillon".... là encore, elle a une idée de budget, alors que mes contrats se finissent en août... et qu'à cause de ça je n'en reprendrai plus.
Donc la solution ? bah ne plus sortir au jardin jusqu'à la fin de mes contrats... ?

Le pire c'est que la raison c'est : "présence d'éléments dangereux"
Y'a rien de dangereux.... juste de la pelouse..... Pas d'arbres, pas d'arbustes, pas de rosiers... Le potager est délimité par des petites barrières en bois... donc inaccessible (et rien de toxique dedans de toute façon... A part faire une overdose de persil....)....


----------



## mamiema (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes, 

cela fait longtemps que je vous suis sans jamais intervenir, cette fois oui, car ca rejoint un peu mon histoire, après avoir travaillé en grande surface pendant très longtemps (horaires complètement loufoques, matin très tôt, la semaine suivante 21h, samedis tous travaillés + jours fériés, décalée avec ma famille, salaire de misère, douleurs physiques…) 
J'ai sauté le pas il y a 5 ans à presque 50 ans, aucuns regrets. 
J'ai sacrifié mes congés pour faire ma formation, après obtention de l'agrément, et l'assurance d'avoir au moins deux contrats, j'ai assuré mes arrières, j'ai pris une année sabbatique auprès de mon employeur, pour pouvoir me faire une idée de la réalité du métier. Au bout d'un an j'ai démissionné, et continué en tant AssMat, ce n'est pas rose tout les jours, mais quel bonheur de m'occuper des petits bouts, d'être chez moi, choisir comment je vais travailler, choisir mes congés, avoir mes week-ends avec ma famille, moins de frais, et je gagne mieux ma vie.

Les points négatifs pour moi: les parents… leurs demandes farfelues, leur incompréhension entre bienveillance et laxisme, les RDV médicaux, retard de salaires...

Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 
Effectivement, nous faisons toutes et tous ce métier avec passion.  Mais ce sont les exigences des PMI, parfois le manque de considération des parents, les impayés, les calomnies pour certaines, et j'en passe.... qui font que nous sommes dans un métier qui va malheureusement s'éteindre faute d'assistantes maternelles. 
C'est dommage pour les parents, ils n'auront que la solution de prendre un congé parental.


----------



## Petuche (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91,  ton histoire de jardin partagé je l'ai connu il y a quelques annees. J'abis effectivement un grand terrain derrière la maison et beaucoup d'espace devant. Pour la 1ere puer qui est venue au moment du déménagement y avait pas de soucis. 5 ans après une autre vient pour le renouvellement et là, la cata! Il fallait que je cloture mon terrain derrière avec la maison, et il fallait que je partage mon terrain devant.... mais la impossible sinon on ne pouvait plus rentrer les voitures, passer la tondeuse ect...Alors j'ai réfléchi et... j'ai rien fait de tout ça, j'ai laissé tel quel. Ça me prenait la tête et voilà pas les frais engendrés. ... ça à été car elles ne sont jamais revenues.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour les filles juste quelques mots ... je rejoins bien évidemment Nanou quant aux demandes farfelues de la PMI (attacher la TV des barrières partout ...) si on veut bien faire son travail aujourd'hui (l'accueil familial ayant disparu) il faut en prendre et en laisser perso j'ai toujours fait les repas sur mon temps de travail et en présence des petits (derrière une barrière comme des petits singes) j'ai toujours reçu des gens (mon frère mes amis etc... sans excès) et ce que je regretterais toujours est le fait d'avoir fait passer mon second fils après les petits accueillis et çà IL NE FAUT PAS LE FAIRE ! nos enfants partagent déjà leur maman (ou leur papa) leur chambre parfois leurs jouets etc etc ... alors STOP ! les dernières années je ne prenais plus de périscolaires mais même si la PMI me l'avait INTERDIT je n'aurais pas capitulée je l'ai fait de très nombreuses années et cela ne m'a jamais embêtée ni dérangé les bébés tout est question d'organisation ! de nos jours certaines sont noyées dans un verre d'eau ... le moins dans ce métier et qd on habite un petit village loin de grandes villes c'est le taux horaire allez essayer de prendre 4 ou 5 euros qd certaines prennent ici juste le net de la PMI !!! la PMI qui croit plus facilement des PE qui vont raconter n'importe quoi après une fin de contrat qui s'est mal passée !!! à nous de vérifier les vaccins des enfants accueillis et qui nous obligent à démissionner si cela n'est pas fait que fait la PMI c'est son rôle non ??? quant aux demandes farfelues des PE il faut expliquer dès le premier entretien ce qu'on accepte ou pas et ne jamais revenir en arrière c'est NON et c'est tout ... perso je pars à la retraite sans gros soucis de santé et pourtant j'en ai soulevé des petits et la poussette ... les RV médicaux je les prenais le soir après le travail et si un


----------



## liline17 (5 Janvier 2023)

j'ai été maman solo pendant 5 ans, et j'ai mieux gagné ma vie que si j'avais travaillé en crèche, moins de fatigue et plus de plaisir à travailler.
En cas de manque de contrat, on peut parfois avoir l'aide de polemploi, ce que j'ai fais lorsque j'ai habité dans une ville à fort taux de chomage.
La réalité, c'est que travailler dans une zone avec chomage change beaucoup de choses par rapport aux zones avec pénuries d'AM.
Si on est dans une zone avec pénurie, on peut demander un meilleur taux horaire, des absences pour RDV médicaux sans craindre le licenciement, on peut refuser les baisse de salaire, au pire, si on est licencié, on peut rapidement trouver un autre contrat.....


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Janvier 2023)

suite PE était en retard je partais avec l'enfant ou tonton le gardait droit ou pas droit pas grave c'était ponctuel mais possible ! j'ai adoré dans son métier accompagner mes nombreux petits jusqu'à leur entrée en maternelle ! alors oui il y a de bons côtés c'est évident mais si on applique tout à la lettre les INTERDITS c'est invivable ! je ne recommanderais ce travail que pour celles qui peuvent en tirer un bon salaire (pensez à votre retraite) pour les autres je leur dirais de réfléchir pour tous les interdits et surtout leur famille mari et enfants qui parfois en souffrent ... bonne continuation !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@Petuche
C'est ça le problème....
J'ai fait construire en 88, j'ai eu mon agrément en 93... Donc au départ ça n'a jamais posé de soucis, ni aux renouvellement de 1998, 2003, 2008, 2013, 2018.. ni lors de visites en dehors des renouvellements pour demande d'extension, levée des restrictions d'âge, visite surprise suite à dénonciation anonyme calomnieuse... La dernière visite datait de juillet, tout allait bien... Et là en novembre ça pose un problème, au bout de 30 ans, à 3 ans de la retraite (enfin avant réforme)... C'est de la dinguerie....


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Angèle déjà de retour....
Ça va être dur de raccrocher lol !!!!!!


----------



## Aurore50 (5 Janvier 2023)

> Bonjour..4 contrats ne sont pas systématiquement rémunérateurs. Non. On oublie le ratio salaire /temps de travail !
> 
> temps de travail face aux enfants et temps de travail en dehors, en amont le matin, et en aval le soir.
> 
> ...


Mais pour qui vous prenez-vous pour juger de la charge mentale des autres? Chaque métier porte une charge mentale et nul ne peut dire s'il est plus importante dans tel ou tel métier!!!! Cde n'est pas parce que le salaire est plus ou moins important que la charge mentale est plus ou moins grande!!!


----------



## Petuche (5 Janvier 2023)

Aurore50, tous les témoignages inscrits par rapport au premier post proviennent d'assmat... nous donnons notre vécu et notre ressenti. De toutes façons à chaque fois que vous postez c'est pour descendre une collègue. Vous ne savez rien de notre métier ! C'est vrai que l'on a de grosses responsabilités,  et notre travail ne s'arrête pas qu'à la présence des enfants.... le matin il faut préparer et que ce soit nickel, le soir lorsque les petits sont partis il faut ranger et préparer pour le lendemain. Notre journée de travail ne se tient pas juste pendant l'accueil des enfants.


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Dans notre métier nous sommes seul à tout gérer 
Contrat(stresse) 

Calcul début et fin de contrat voir chaque mois car le parents ne comprennent toujours pas la decla au boit de 2ans (stresse) 

Hygiène matin et soir il faut que rien ne soit dangereux (stresse) 

Gérer les parents (stresse X 2)

Les plaint (stress+remise en question de ce travaille) 

La pmi (et lorsqu'on a une puer bien cava, mais certaine ce font harcèler) stress X mille.... 

Jen passe.... 
Dans les crèches elle font le MM travaille que nous mais elles sont 4 5 à ce chargé de tt ça. 
Donc oui nous avons une grosse charge mental. 
Ds tout métier également mais a l'extérieur il' ne gère pas la paperasse des calculs contrat salaire le pb avec pe  ect.... 
Bref on va pas commencer à ce tirer ds les patte Parcque tel ou tel métier à plus de charge mental... 
Mais nous assmat on a peut de reconnaissance pour tout ce ugquqe l'on gère je trouve 

Allez les filles Zennnnnn 🌸


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Janvier 2023)

De toute façon Lili, j'ai envie de dire qu'il n'y a qu'en testant que vous pourrez savoir si vous êtes faite pour cela ou non... Pour la formation préalable à l'accueil, en fin de contrat, on a plein de congés à poser, profiter de ces congés pour caler votre formation, comme ça pas de perte de revenus.

Prévoyez un petit budget aussi pour investissement et aussi en cas de coup dur, même si on peut toujours avoir des aides, chômage ou autre.

J'avais une charge mentale très élevée aussi dans mon ancien boulot, et j'ai eu l'impression en devenant ass mat de ne plus en avoir du tout, d'être en vacances, ça m'a fait bizarre au début tout ce stress en moins. Alors oui on a la responsabilité des petits mais bizarrement ça ne me procurait pas autant de stress que lorsque j'avais plein d'échéances financières sur mes épaules à gérer des milliers d'euros, à ne pas savoir si j'allais pouvoir boucler les dossiers à temps avec le risque de perte d'argent etc.

Pour mon propre enfant, je suis aussi du coup beaucoup plus disponible car moins de stress. Je pense que dans tous les boulots il y a des avantages et des inconvénients (je crois que pour ceux-là vous avez eu un beau panel ^^), mais si on garde la passion du métier, on y va toujours avec grand plaisir. A partir du moment où on démarre la journée avec la boule au ventre, c'est là qu'il faut se poser les bonnes questions.

Si vous pouvez conserver l'espace de vos enfants (leurs chambres), c'est l'idéal, mais parfois pas le choix. Bon courage.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@MeliMelo
Tes revenus sont les seuls du foyer, ou il y a aussi les revenus de Monsieur ?
Car si l'employeur de Lilie ne veut pas la licencier et qu'elle doit démissionner, elle n'aura pas droit à POLE EMPLOI.
Il faut qu'elle assure ses arrières car si elle démarre avec seulement 2 contrats, ça ne lui fera pas des gros salaires.


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Janvier 2023)

Monsieur à des touts petits revenus. Oui bien sûr, on est souvent obligé de démissionner et pas de Pôle emploi. (Il peut y avoir le RSA). C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux assurer ses arrières. J'étais auparavant en temps partiel, après ALD donc encore moins de revenu. Et à la fin de l'arrêt, je n'ai même pas pu avoir le chômage ou RSA (donc revenus = 0) car ma MSA a littéralement bugué sur mon cas, et pas le temps de faire les démarches entre la formation et la vie quotidienne. Je préférai consacrer du temps à mes futurs contrats que du temps à obtenir des aides. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut se lancer tête baissée, il faut assurer ses arrières, mais bon en même temps si on a peur de tout, on avance jamais non plus. Je ne regrette rien. Après quelques mois (très) difficiles, je vais enfin pouvoir retrouver un salaire correct et mieux que mon ancien boulot avec seulement deux contrats à temps partiels. Donc je ne me plains pas.


----------



## Laurence5 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour a toutes et surtout une très bonne année,
Alors je rejoins Nanou91,( je suis de l'Essonne aussi).
Ce métier je désirais le faire depuis tjrs (auxiliaire de puériculture) la vie en a décidée autrement à 19 ans enceinte de mon 1er enfant.
Donc compliquer de concilier grossesse étude et vie personnel .
J'ai passée les 3 premiers années a m'occuper de mon enfant ensuite il a bien fallut reprendre une activité pro( blanchisserie industriel) franchement très bon relationnel mais travail éreintant,( poids énormes à soulevés, donc soulever un enfant parait dérisoire)
23ans, 2eme grossesse, et la un pt ras le bol de ce métier et tjrs en tête cette envie de travailler avec des enfants, j'ai tenue jusqu'au 4 ans de mon 2eme enfant et la subitement j 'ai dit stop et je me suis lancer dans les démarches pour obtenir mon agrément.
Chose faite en 1999, je revivais je faisait enfin ce qui me plaisait ( le contact avec les enfants).
jusqu'à il y a 8, 9 ans tout allait très bien et soudain la PMI a commencer a nous sortir de leurs chapeaux des règles et des restrictions  a n'en plus finir.....franchement on n 'est plus maitre de notre propre foyer .
depuis 4 ans la situation a empirée et j'avoue que je me pose la question de continuer ou pas ...... a mon avis dans moins de 10 ans il n'y aura plus assez d'Assistante Maternelles et la faute a qui ????? la PMI en 1er lieu et ensuite les PE irrespectueux de notre métier et de notre vie privé.
En bref on ne souhaite pas dégoutés les futurs Assistantes Maternelle , mais juste les prévenir des inconvénients du métier. 
Il me reste encore plus de 10 ans avant la retraite et honnêtement je ne sais pas si je vais tenir le coup, malgré que en presque 24 ans de métier j'ai eue 2 familles qui ont êtes hyper compliquer et la dernière en date qui a fait une dénonciation mensongère qui reste inscrite dans mon dossier.   

Bon courage aux futurs Assistantes Maternelles, et vivement la retraite pour nous les anciennes.

Ps: Désolée pour les fautes😔


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour. 
Alors ce n'est pas pour décourager les assmats qui se plaignent sans cesse de la PMI et des employeurs( chose que je peux comprendre quand je lis sur ce forum toutes ces situations complètement absurdes et ces demandes farfelues de certains parents), mais j'ai bien peur que cela ne s'arrange pas.
On peut le déplorer,  moi-même, qui suis de l'ancienne génération, il y a des choses qui m'agacent terriblement mais comme mon choix est de finir mes dernières années dans ce métier,  et pour préserver ma bonne humeur et ma passion, j'ai vite compris qu'il était nécessaire de me former,  le domaine de la petite enfance étant en perpétuelle évolution. 
La PMI va dans ce sens également car il nous ai demandé dorénavant de nous former.
Donc, si vous n'êtes pas prête à ces changements,  si vous n'êtes plus d'accord avec ces exigences, et bien changer de boulot sinon vous n'allez pas tenir, c'est certain.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@violetta 
Si il n'y avait pas cette réforme des retraites en vue, il me reste 3 ans à faire.
Je n'ai pas l'intention de révolutionner ma vie, ma maison, mon jardin, passer des heures en formation pour le peu qui me restait à faire.
Maintenant on me dit : "bah va falloir faire 2 ans de plus".
Bah non en fait : donc je préfère arrêter en septembre.


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Je comprends bien nanou et comme je vous comprends.
Je fais juste un constat, je ne dis pas que c'est mieux ainsi, à vrai dire, je n'en sais rien, mais les faits sont là.


----------



## ElisabethSom (5 Janvier 2023)

Mais des formations pourquoi faire ?
Je veux dire, à la base, notre boulot c'est accueillir / garder des enfants, punaise, on ne demande pas aux parents de faire des formations !
Je sais pas, mais franchement,  ça ne m'intéresse pas , j'ai pas besoin de  ca pour inculquer ce qui me semble essentiel : un rythme régulier,  l'apprentissage de base, etc...
Ne le prenez pas mal, mais punaise,  bientôt on va nous demander une formation en neuro sciences et un bac +10. Alors a part pour se sentir " plus professionnelle", je pige pas.
Écouter son instinct, ça vaut toutes les formations. ..
Voyez les puer et autres, sérieux, ça vous donne envie ?Elle dont juste formatées par le système qui leur dit quoi penser
C'est pas des formations qu'il faut,  c'est revoir les bases éducatives avec toutes les lacunes qu'on trouve aujourd'hui.
Les pe souvent sont à la ramasse, et c'est nous qui devons nous former.
 ..Encore un truc de plus qu'on accepte, on nous en demande de plus en plus, et pour qu'elle contrepartie ?
... oui franchement,  c'était mieux avant...


----------



## Tiphain (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Pour être clair voici quelques éléments qui vous donneront la réalité de la profession actuelle

- ce métier ne doit pas être pour vous la source de revenu principale
Pourquoi ? 
      - parce que le travail n'est pas stable
      - parce que les parents actuels ne sont pas fiables dans la majorité des cas
      - parce que la relation avec les PMI et les puers peut être hyper compliquée
      - parce que ce travail est très intrusif vis à vis de votre vie personnelle
      - parce que les puers ne permettent pas, peu ou plus selon les secteurs que nous allions chercher nos enfants le midi

Si vous n'êtes pas suffisamment sur de vous, vous risquez de vous faire manger par des parents peu fiables

Avez vous lu la convention collective, le réferentiel, le livret de sécurité de la PMI ? cela vous donnera une bonne idée de la réalité de la profession


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Elisabeth, il ne vous reste plus qu'a changer de boulot sinon vous allez passer le reste de votre vie pro à râler, râler, et encore râler. 
Je le répète, on peut le déplorer mais c'est ainsi.
Je remarque sur ce forum que les assmats qui ralent le plus sont celles qui refusent toute remise en question et donc toute formation....
Après, si votre kif c'est de râler.....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

J ai lu le sujet sans intervenir jusqu' à maintenant

Par contre je vais contre dire certaines personnes ,pas en mal bien sûr.

Le métier Assmat et mon seule revenu , je suis maman solo de 2 enfants , Assmat depuis 10 ans et j en vie très bien 

Bien sûr je pense que ça dépend des régions , de notre agrément .... Mais il est tout a fait possible de vivre de ce métier en seul et unique revenu


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bien sûr que l'on peut en vivre même avec 1 seul revenue, a condition de cumuler les heures et en annne complete. 
Sa a était mon cas pourtant je suis marié mais mon mari a sont compté n avais pas encore de salaire et je toucher 2800e mais en cumulant énormément d heures avec 4 enfants


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Nany88 je n' ai jamais eu un contrat en année complète ( par choix )  je tourne pas toujours avec 4 contrats , depuis septembre j en ai 3 et ça me va bien comme ça pour le moment , mes horaires lundi  et mardi 7 h30 18h15 . Mercredi 7h30 17 h30 . Jeudi 8h30 16h30 et vendredi 8h30 18h15 donc des horaires plutôt classique pour une Assmat


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

A l'époque j avais 3 sur 4 année complète, et je travailler 5 jrs semaine avec 3 et 4jr avec 1, mais sa n empêche que je carburer comme MM. 
Ensuite quand mon mari ce verser des salaire g ralenti et je prenais que des année incomplete 4 jrs semaine et vacs scolaire 1 sur 2


----------



## zelande (5 Janvier 2023)

Si c'était si simple de changer de travail des lors que celui qu'on a ne nous convient plus !!!!
Mais il faut être lucide, passé 48 ans, c'est compliqué. A moins d'avoir une formation adaptable à beaucoup de choses.
Alors après 55 ans (58 pour moi), vivant à la campagne, c'est mission impossible. Et j'ai essayé pendant 3 ans. A part des CDD en tant que caissière au super marché du coin, ce qui n'est pas plus intéressant, parfois moins bien payé, avec des horaires qui peuvent être pire et tout aussi précaire, on ne trouve rien.  Changer pour pire n'est pas une bonne idée !!
C'est facile de dire si ça ne te plais plus, change de boulot. J'aimerais tellement en vrai. Mais avec encore une fille qui fait des études (onéreuses, longues et loin), je ne peux pas me permettre d'arrêter ou de risquer de perdre du salaire Et je pense ne pas être la seule dans ce cas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Je crois que penser que l'on va pouvoir se dégager du temps pour ses enfants est une VRAIE FAUSSE IDEE.

Je dirais même que c'est tout le contraire.
Les amplitudes horaires peuvent êtres contraignantes surtout quand on débute et que contrairement à ce qui est dit, le choix des contrats n'est pas systématique.

Lorsque j'ai débuté mon dernier enfant avait 7 ans, et oui, cela à été difficile pour lui de partager sa maman, qui ne pouvait pas aller le chercher à l'école et participer quelques fois aux sorties. Au début il trouvait ça sympa de partager sa chambre, et j'avais la chance d'avoir 2 contrats sur 36 semaines sans le mercredi sur les semaines école, et donc, il avait sa chambre pendant les vacances. Pour ma grande qui était ado, je ne lui ai pas imposé de lit dans sa chambre.

Il faut bien se mettre en tête que le temps d'accueil est la priorité sur tout.
Pas d'accompagnement au sport, (oui il faut y penser), ou aux loisirs, ni de fête d'anniversaire à la maison le mercredi  par ex.

Quand aux revenus, un temps complet c'est 195h.
Un salarié aux 35h travaille en moyenne 151.66h
Nous avons quand même peu d'ams qui auraient un tarif de la moitié du smic pour un temps complet. 11.27€ / 2 = 5.63€ brut
ce qui donnerait pour 195h : 1097.85€
Pour ce salaire, tu as travaillé en heure un peu plus d'une semaine (sur un mois) qu'un salarié à temps complet

Vois donc que le temps que tu vas passer à travailler n'est pas rémunérateur, et ton temps libre va être fortement diminué.

Que tu veuilles faire ce métier par vocation ok, mais penser que tu auras plus de temps pour tes enfants c'est faux.


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> e crois que penser que l'on va pouvoir se dégager du temps pour ses enfants est une VRAIE FAUSSE IDEE.





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Lorsque j'ai débuté mon dernier enfant avait 7 ans, et oui, cela à été difficile pour lui de partager sa maman, qui ne pouvait pas aller le chercher à l'école et participer quelques fois aux sorties. Au début il trouvait ça sympa de partager sa chambre, et j'avais la chance d'avoir 2 contrats sur 36 semaines sans le mercredi sur les semaines école, et donc, il avait sa chambre pendant les vacances. Pour ma grande qui était ado, je ne lui ai pas imposé de lit dans sa chambre.





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Il faut bien se mettre en tête que le temps d'accueil est la priorité sur tout.
> Pas d'accompagnement au sport, (oui il faut y penser), ou aux loisirs, ni de fête d'anniversaire à la maison le mercredi par ex.


Alors, quand je suis devenue Assistante maternelle, j'ai fait une reconversion professionnelle, et le but premier était de mieux gérer ma vie de famille avec mon nouveau travail.
Et je l'ai fait : mes enfants ne mangeaient pas à la cantine, n'allaient pas à la garderie etc tout a bien été dit et expliqué à ma référente PMI, aux parents et tout à très bien fonctionné.
Plus grands, il étaient bien content de rentrer du collège ou du lycée et que je sois là : et moi aussi d'ailleurs 
Pour les loisirs et bien comme dans d'autres professions il faut faire des choix, et prendre les créneaux de sport compatibles avec notre activité pro.
Toute profession a des inconvénients, l'herbe et pas forcément plus verte ailleurs.


----------



## zelande (5 Janvier 2023)

Oh oui, tout à fait d'accord avec général Métal !!
C'est appréciable quand nos enfants sont malades, quand l'enseignant est absent, c'est déjà ça, mais nous ne sommes pas libres de nos mouvements et nos enfants non plus.
Je crois que c'est la principale erreur que les assmat commettent: s'imaginer qu'elles seront dispo pour leurs enfants. C'est faux


----------



## zelande (5 Janvier 2023)

@ Booboo
Tout cela dépend où on habite. Si les établissements scolaires sont proches, s'il y a beaucoup de transport en commun, beaucoup de choix d'activités et de créneaux. Quand on est à la campagne, ce n'est pas le cas. 15km pour le collège, 25 pour le lycée, bus uniquement matin et soir.
obligé de prendre la voiture pour la primaire, les activités dans un autre village.
J'ai fais le choix de ne pas travailler le mercredi et de prendre la moitié des vacances scolaires, donc plus difficile de trouver des contrats, moins de salaire. Mon mari gagne bien sa vie, seule, cela n'aurait pas été possible.
Elles s'en sont payées mes gamines des heures de perm parce que je ne pouvais pas venir les chercher


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

Oui c'est sur il faut que tout s'adapte.
Je n'étais pas sur la même commune que les établissements de mes enfants (primaire et collège) , je faisais les déplacements en voiture.
Si je n'avais pas pu le faire, je n'aurais pas continué  ; jamais mes enfants ne passeront après mon travail.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

@booboo oui mes enfants étaient contents que je sois là quand ils rentraient de l'école, mais pour autant je n'étais pas disponible.
Les devoirs c'était après l'accueil, et à mes débuts je pouvais avoir des amplitudes horaires jusqu'à 19h.
Et le soir, il y avait des enfants dans leur maison, leur espace.

Si on à la chance d'avoir un espace dédié à l'accueil et aux siestes, c'est mieux.

La télé c'était interdit, les copains aussi. 

Il faut aussi penser que l'école n'est pas toujours située à 500m de la maison. Mes enfants prenaient le bus tous les matins, et cantine le midi, car si matériellement je pouvais aller les chercher, niveau job, non.
Comme donc un salarié lambda ! D'où ma réponse.

On peut quand même plus facilement poser un jour ou quelques heures de rtt dans d'autres professions, rien que pour aller faire les rentrées scolaires par ex. Toi, en tant qu'am tu dois poser des sans-soldes, en encore faut-il que les employeurs soient d'accord. Car eux aussi font la rentrée des aînées...

Le point sur cette idée d'avoir plus de temps pour ces propres enfants, sa famille, est utile, car fausse. C'est mon point de vue, et je pense qu'il est juste.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Janvier 2023)

J'étais bien moins disponible pour mon fils aîné quand je le déposait en accueil a 7h15 du matin et ne le récupèrerai jamais avant 19h. C'était dans mon autre vie professionnelle. C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui m'ont décidé à devenir ass mat, ce que je n'ai jamais regretté. J'ai toujours privilégié des contrats en années incomplètes pour avoir des temps de respiration. Je n'aurai jamais aussi bien gagné ma vie en restant dans mon premier métier.  J'ai gardé des amitiés avec d'anciens collègues et j'ai toujours mieux gagné ma vie qu'eux même avec des accueils en année incomplète. Par contre, j'ai choisi mon lieu d'exercice en fonction des besoins pour avoir toujours des contrats, puis j'ai déménagé en gardant cela en tête. Jusqu'à présent cela fonctionne. Comme dans tout et pour tout, on a rien sans rien.


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai toujours fait la rentrée de mes enfants ; ils regardaient pas la télé pendant que je travaillais (pas grave ils faisaient autre chose   ) ; je n'avais pas et je n'ai toujours pas d'espace dédié ; pendant la sieste des enfants, ils restaient avec moi au salon et oui on devait pas faire de bruit ; etc... 
Je m'estime chanceuse d'avoir pu profiter des mes enfants tout en travaillant.


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> ar contre, j'ai choisi mon lieu d'exercice en fonction des besoins pour avoir toujours des contrats, puis j'ai déménagé en gardant cela en tête. Jusqu'à présent cela fonctionne. Comme dans tout et pour tout, on a rien sans rien.


exactement


----------



## liline17 (5 Janvier 2023)

dans le cas de la postante, elle lève très tôt ses enfants, et ne rentre qu'à 18h30, devenir AM ne la rendra pas moins disponible pour ses enfants, je pense même qu'ils y gagnerons sauf pour leur chambre à partager, mais c'est quand même mieux que de passer mercredi et vacances scolaires au centre de loisir.
Il ne faut pas noircir le tableau, travailler à l'extérieur entraine aussi beaucoup de contraintes, on est totalement indisponible pendant notre temps d'absence, et la pause du midi plus les temps de trajets nous éloignent de notre domicile presqu'autant que le temps de travail d'une AM.
J'apprécie aussi de pouvoir faire des petites choses pour moi dans les moments de calme, je n'ai donc pas une deuxième journée à faire quand mon travail est fini


----------



## ElisabethSom (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai eu du temps pour mes enfants,  bien plus que si j'avais bossé à l'extérieur,  car justement je n'ai pas écouté la pmi, j'ai fait ce que je voulais,  à mes risques et périls peut être ,  certes, mais peu importe.
Donc, j'ai fait les trajets école matin midi et soir, les parents signaient en connaissance de cause et je ne vois pas de quoi se mêle la pmi ds ces cas là !
Si mes enfants voulaient faire venir 1 copain le mercredi, c'était ok !
Ma télé fonctionnait par moment. De toutes façons,  qd je voyais les pe refourguer leur portable à des petits de 2 ans pour avoir la paix, je n'avais aucun état d'âme.
Je ne me suis pas mis d'interdits , mes accueillis n'ont pas été traumatisés.
C'est qd même fort de café de se faire interdire des trucs basiques chez soi !
À tout accepter sous prétexte de professionaliser,  on voit le résultat.. . 
Ou alors, on nous verse le salaire en adéquation ! Et encore, ça n'irait pas avec ma vision d'un accueil au départ familial mais qui n'en a plus que le nom.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Je ne dis pas que l'on ne peux pas faire la rentrée des enfants, mais ce temps n'est pas rémunéré non ?
Dans beaucoup d'entreprises si. Evidemment pas tous.
Oui on a rien sans rien.

C'est clair, mais si je devais choisir mon lieu d'exercice en fonction des besoins,  et bien, je n'en aurais pas les moyens. 
Il faut aussi y penser.

Je n'ais ou n'avais absolument pas les moyens de pouvoir investir en ville, là où la demande est souvent la plus forte et là où les salaires sont plus intéressants.

Cet argument est à double tranchant. 
Si tu veux bien gagner ta vie, mieux vaut avoir 4 places, si possible à temps complet, donc un espace conséquent, mais aux endroits judicieux, les loyers ou les prix d'achats sont élévés. 
Donc plus de boulot : moins de temps pour ses proches, et plus de contraintes financières. Est-ce un avantage ?


----------



## violetta (5 Janvier 2023)

Oui bon, si on devait faire comme les parents alors nos petits passeraient leur temps devant les écrans .
La difference est que nous, nous sommes des pros de la petite enfance, pas les parents.
Votre discours sur les écrans  ne tient pas la route.


----------



## Djune (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai travaillé dans les RH dans  l'industrie pendant plus de 10 ans avant de sauter le pas et de devenir assmat il y a 12 ans.
Et même si il y a des jours où je préfère les vacances, je suis loin de regretter ! Je n'ai plus à me lever à pas d'heure et à courir des le matin à bousculer mes enfants pour les emmener à gauche et à droite. A me faire des pauses sandwich vite fait travaillant pendant la "pause" déjeuner parce que j'avais un travail monstrueux ou parfois dans une cantine hyper bruyante mais vraiment pas bonne. Ensuite la course du soir où il faut encore se dépêcher, se bousculer pour s'occuper en même temps du repas, des enfants et de la maison. Rien que pour ça, jamais je ne retournerais travailler en extérieur. Point de vue salaire, je n'ai rien perdu, et j'ai moins de frais, et je suis autrement plus zen.
J'ai aussi de bons rapports avec les PE en général, c'est un métier où il faut savoir dialoguer et se faire respecter mais aussi où il faut savoir se mettre à la place de l'autre, les comprendre et les écouter. Je pense que c'est comme ça que la confiance se construit, c'est aussi les compétences que j'utilisais dans mon ancien travail.
Parfois, j'ai un peu la nostalgie de travailler à l'extérieur, d'avoir des collègues, de sortir un peu de ma maison, d'habiter sur mon lieu de travail comme ça a été justement dit plus haut. C'est clairement le plus difficile pour moi en ce moment,  mais quand je repense au rythme que ça faisait avoir pour toute la famille, je ne reviendrais en arrière pour rien au monde.
Si il y a de la demande près de chez vous, allez-y, de toutes façons, il sera possible pour vous de faire marche arrière. Faites comme si vous vous renseigniez pour faire garder vos propres enfants, vous verrez bien si vous avez beaucoup d'entretiens ou pas.


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> e ne dis pas que l'on ne peux pas faire la rentrée des enfants, mais ce temps n'est pas rémunéré non ?


Tout comme pour un travail en extérieur, on m'en faisait pas cadeau non plus .


GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Je n'ais ou n'avais absolument pas les moyens de pouvoir investir en ville, là où la demande est souvent la plus forte et là où les salaires sont plus intéressants.


Je ne suis pas en ville non plus , pas les moyens , mais je n'ai pas choisi de maison en rase campagne non plus alors que j'aurais eu bien plus grand.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Et juste pour info, moi aussi, j'ai préféré et pensé que ce métier me permettrait d'être plus disponible pour mes enfants.
Moi aussi comme vous toutes, j'ai travaillé à l'extérieur, dans le privé, avec des temps de trajets, jusqu'à 45 minutes, il s'est avéré que mon mari voyait plus ma fille en semaine que moi et ce même alors qu'il travaillait en 3/8.
A la naissance du Numéro 2, la question s'est posée. 
Rester à l'aise financièrement - (15 mois de salaire c'est top), mais à donf ?
Ma fille étant à cet époque autonome, j'ai opté pour ce métier, mais les amplitudes horaires de mes débuts ont été contraignantes. 
C'est maintenant que j'ai le plus de temps libre.
Moins de sous, et plus d'enfants à gérer...


----------



## zelande (5 Janvier 2023)

Dans ma vie d'avant, je bossais à mi temps, et en décalé. J'avais la liberté de "choisir" à peu près mes horaires. Donc je pouvais accompagner mes filles à l'école et venir les chercher à 16h30. j'avais 4 mercredi sur 5 de dispo. Je gagnais à peu près, pour 21h, ce que je gagne aujourd'hui pour 47. Seul point noir, je bossais assez souvent le weekend et les jours fériés, mais le papa était là.
Je pouvais permuter mes heures et mes jours, poser des RTT, prendre mes rendez vous médicaux
Mon service a disparu, il n'y avait plus que des postes en administratif, à temps complet et j'avais 1h15 de trajet aller et retour.
J'adorais les enfants, j'en avais un peu assez de la foule, du bruit ( je bossais dans un aéroport), des conditions de travail qui se dégradaient, de l'incivilité et l'agressivité des passagers quand tu annonçais un retard ou un problème d'excédent de bagages. 
Gros problèmes pour faire garder les enfants ici. L'idée de devenir assmat coulait de source. J'ai déchanté au bout de 8 ans mais je n'ai pas voulu baisser les bras. Puis j'ai eu une période où tout se passait bien jusqu'en 2019. Période covid, licenciements, grosse remise en question, essai de trouver autre chose sans succès. Aujourd'hui, à 58 ans, je me suis résignée, j'attends la retraite en croisant les doigts qu'il y ai de la négociation et que je ne sois pas obligée d'aller jusqu'à 64 ou 65 ans ( je ne crois pas pouvoir tenir)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Tout comme pour un travail en extérieur, on m'en faisait pas cadeau non plus .

Toi, et beaucoup d'autres certainement, l'inverse étant vrai aussi. Pour les ams en revanche c''est forcément plus compliqué, il faut l'avouer.

je ne suis pas en ville non plus , pas les moyens , mais je n'ai pas choisi de maison en rase campagne non plus alors que j'aurais eu bien plus grand.

Et du coup, dans ton secteur, il y a un renouveau constant d'enfants en âge d'êtres accueillis ?
Je suppose que c'est fluctuant quand même..

J'habite un quartier où la moyenne d'âge est désormais de plus de 60 ans. Je ne vais pas déménager pour autant pour avoir du boulot.


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai eu la chance de trouver un terrain pour faire construire ma petite maison qui est pile entre une maternelle et une primaire , donc oui j'ai pas à me plaindre .
Mais je le reconnais, que j'ai eu un alignement d'étoiles on va dire.
Maintenant j'ai un peu provoqué la chance quand même.
Au bout de 10 ans sur cette commune il y a l'effet bouche à oreille qui fonctionne bien, d'anciens parents employeurs qui ont refait des bébés et qui voulaient travailler avec moi à nouveau etc...
J'ai eu une année où je me suis posée des questions parce que pas d'appels pour renouveler des contrats, mais j'ai fini par trouver au dernier moment, donc j'ai continué.
Mais je garde en tête que je fais quand même un travail précaire et que du jour au lendemain cela peut être difficile.


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Pour ma part lorsque j ai commencer il y a 9 ans mon fils était Bb, aujourd'hui il a 9 ans, et je me suis dit des qu'il sera en ce2 cm1 je change et bien c'est arriver... Je fini ds 1 mois. 
Je vais retenté l extérieur, mais j a plusieurs projet donc je commence doucement mais sûrement.... 
J ai également travailler en extérieur adjointe en prête à porter.... 
Emplitude horaire très élevé samedi et jour férié je travailler, assmat ma permis de me poser quelques temps et récupéré à 16h mes e'fants... Mais après j ai vue que C était très complexe MM pour le ramèner le matin et le recipe a 16h avec 3 4 enfants en poussette double triple parfois, ensuite mon mari a récupéré tt les soir mon fils a la maternelle car c'était complexe.... 
Ensuite j'essaye de trouver des contrat qui commencer à 8h30 pour pouvoir ramener mon fils à l'école seul.... 
Pas facile ce type de contrat...


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Janvier 2023)

Je vivais dans une grande ville. En appartement. Je l'ai vendu pour m'installer dans une maison mais j'ai du quitter la ville pour cela. Cela aurait été trop cher ou alors avec beaucoup de travaux qui m'auraient fait arrêter un temps mon travail d'ass mats. Nous avons choisi une commune dans la métropole de cette grande ville à 15 km avec écoles, médecins, kiné, infirmières, boulangerie ... Tout a pied (tout dans un rayon de 800 mètres maximum de notre maison) et donc nous n'avons besoin que d'une voiture car je n'en ai pas besoin pour travailler. Une commune de 1 700 et quelques habitants à l'époque mais avec beaucoup de projets de constructions. Du coup, cette commune attire les familles en particulier de primo accédants qui fondent des familles une fois installés. La commune compte aujourd'hui presque 3 000 habitants. 
Donc toujours de la demande. 
Mon seul regret : avoir quitté la ville. A l'époque nous ne voulions pas nous endetter sur plus de 15 ans. Ça ne se faisait pas. En nous endettant sur 18/20 ans maximum,  nous serions restés en ville ou nous nous plaisions et notre maison serait maintenant payée. 
Mais le cœur de ville n'est qu'à 20 minutes maximum de route ! On en profite quand même ! 
Et oui. Chaque pièce a son revers. On ne peut pas tout avoir !


----------



## Ness (6 Janvier 2023)

Hello LILI, j'ai aussi 35 ans, aussi 2 enfants, aussi en reconversion. Je suis de Normandie et ici il les creche les MAM sont souvent avec des listes d attente. Mon projet à moi ouvrir une MAM, peut etre que comme le dise plus haut certaines travailler hors de chez soi est préférable... Bonne continuation à toi ;-)


----------



## Pouka (6 Janvier 2023)

Nany88 par où as tu commencé pour savoir ce que tu voulais faire après AM ? Je suis en pleine réflexion mais tous se chamboule


----------



## fanny35 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir,
Moi aussi j'ai changé de profession pour devenir assistante maternelle.
Même s'il y a des inconvénients, j'y trouve quand même mon avantage.
J'ai gagné du temps en famille (dans mon ancien métier, pas forcément disponible les week-ends, des déplacements nombreux et parfois longs), mais j'ai perdu en salaire et en sécurité de l'emploi.
C'est un choix de vie.
A chacun(e) de peser le pour et le contre, et de choisir en prenant en compte les avantages et les inconvénients (qui sont différents en fonction de notre expérience, notre mode de vie, etc...)


----------



## Assmat@pipouillette (Dimanche à 08:25)

Bonjour. 
Après un licenciement économique, j’ai décidé de me lancer dans la profession. Il y a 16 ans maintenant. C’était tout beau tout rose au début. Maintenant, je me retrouve avec un seul contrat qui, ne me permet plus de pouvoir faire mes courses. Chez moi, nous sommes très nombreuses. Si je peux vous donner un conseil, choisissez bien vos parents. Dès le 1 er entretien vous avez des petits signes qui vous diront si ça va marcher ou pas. 
Le dernier entretien que j’ai eu, la maman dormait à moitié et le papa regardait partout et voulait tout voir chez moi. J’ai dit non. Parents pas impliqués et surtout pas prêt à confier leur enfant. 
Même si aujourd’hui je ne peux pas offrir à mes enfants ce qu’ils veulent, c’est un choix. Il ne faut pas tout accepter. 
Ensuite, c’est H24 que ça doit être impeccable chez vous. Pas de visite, de travaux, de malade….. tout doit se faire en dehors des heures d’accueil. Quand vous terminez à 20h, c’est compliqué. 
Il faut aussi bien en discuter avec votre famille. Au début « c’est super, on va avoir des copains avec qui jouer ». Maintenant C’est « mamaaaan il peut pas arrêter de crier, il me casse les oreilles » ou « j’en ai marre, eux tu leur achète des compotes et nous on a pas droit ! ». Ha la jalousie ! Ils savent très bien que c’est mon travail mais c’est difficile de partager sa maman. 
J’adore mes petits bouts et j’ai la plupart du temps eu des parents au top mais à l’heure actuelle, si je pouvais changer de métier, je n’hésiterai pas. Mais à 52 ans on m’a déjà fait comprendre que j’étais trop vieille. 
Donc, je prends mon courage à 2 mains, je me remonte les manches et je continue dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


----------



## Ouioui (Dimanche à 10:35)

*alors moi je rejoint nanou91 car je suis dans le même cas qu elle .. retraite prévue dans 3 ans et là coup de matraque va falloir faire deux ans de plus suis dégoûtée ! Mon mari. Est déjà en retraite il subit mon travail déjà  , 20 ans d assmat , des puer pas pénibles pourtant j en ai eu … 
Des parents sympas , des salaires réglés en temps et en heure à peu près , des contrats choisis c est surtout ça qui compte car au début on prends vite de peur de n avoir personne et après on s en mord les doigts …. On apprends par la suite … par contre une amplitude de travail énorme un qui arrive tôt , un qui part bien plus tard et votre journée est vite complète et plus envie de rien faire quand elle se termine même la bouffe …. A 21h je suis éteinte … l âge y fait aussi 
Je ne me plaindrais pas du travail ni de l isolement dans mon coin je fais 3 activités ext par semaine dont de la baby gym , avec les collègues on s entend toutes bien et on s entraide pour les contrats ça c est pas le problème … et voir autre chose ça fait un bien fou 
Le point négatif est que mes trois fils sont adultes et dégoûtés des enfants ….maman je sais pas comment tu peux avoir tant de patience moi je pourrai pas …. Car moi en 20 ans mon problème c est plutôt les enfants … ils sont durs , ne s intéresse surtout à plus rien pourtant chez moi c est bien fournis … un rien ça chouine , ça hurle , ça tape  multiplie par 3 ou 4 pendant 10 h c est exténuant ….pourtant j ai un sacré caractère et ne cède pas ! 
Les cododo , les allaitements à rallonge ou le sein est devenu doudou plus que de la nourriture ça marche pas très bien chez les assmats …. Les petits qui dorment encore à trois ans dans le lit des parents je vous dit pas ce que ça donne chez une assmat à la sieste ….ça j en ai eu plusieurs c est très fatiguant moralement 
J ai vue les enfants évolués trop vite à mon goût …vous pouvez ranger vos cubes et leur donner votre tél …sinon ils tournent vite en rond 
Bref si vous êtes active , bien équipé , que vous ne restez pas enfermée chez vous c est un métier sympa , beaucoup il est vrai disent j ai toujours voulu faire ca …mais étonnement on se rend compte qu elles viennent d avoir un bébé et que c est plutôt une facilité pour elles au lieu de faire garder bébé ….et ca c est une fausse mauvaise idée devenir assmat car on vient d accoucher , des femmes enceintes en formation ça donne vite une idée du sour disant «  toujours eu envie «  
Comme nanou91 je vais faire mes trois ans jusqu a le retraite et ce que mr M nous rajoutera ben je le ferai au chômage ! Plutôt que de larguer les pe en plein milieu ….
*


----------



## Didi45 (Dimanche à 15:20)

bonjour ! Moi je me ferai passée pour un futur PE en appelant les AssMat de la commune pour savoir si elles ont une place disponible dans 1 mois par exemple….si tout le monde est complet c’est plutôt bon signe pour vous car ce n’est pas la grosse période en ce moment, si bcp on est des places ben là c’est plutôt mauvais signe….ça veut dire que bcp n’ont trouvé personne pour remplir les trous…moi j’essayerai ça parce qu’expliquer qu’on veut s’installer elles ne vous diront pas forcément la vérité de peur de voir de la concurrence arriver. En plus vous pourrez en profiter pour peut être savoir quels tarifs elles pratiquent …. Demander la liste des AssMat de la commune et voyez aussi en fonction du nombre d’habitants…ça peut être un indice…y a-t-il bcp de constructions neuves en cours…tout cela peut vous éclairer….bon courage en tous cas !


----------



## Nany88 (Dimanche à 17:55)

Bnjr pouka 
Il y a 4 ans déjà je commencer à y penser car je me suis toujours dit que des que mo' dernier aura 8 9 ans j'arrête, je reste ds la petite enfance car j ai acquis de l'expérience et je connais les enfants et le métier, donc il y'a 4 ans j ai vue que partout ils demander l expérience ds la petite enfance +le cap dc j ai commencé par sa ... Ensuite en 4 ans parés dc en février 2022 j ai comme'cer à prendre la température Partt dans des boulot de la petite enfance... Crèche privé, centre social ect.... J ai postulé par ci par là pour voir si mon profil intéresser et à chquque fois on décider de me prendre du 1er coup, alors j ai choisi de travailler en crèche privé avec le moins de berceaux possible car je sais qu'en crèche sa peut être complexe si beaucoup de berceaux.... 
J ai également scruté les salaire les avantage, les primes et j ai trouver un bonne crèche en construction à 500 mètre de chez moi.... Alors j ai accepté 1600 e net 3%dubsalaire par mois... Mutuelle, enfant malade... Sécurité emploi, si je suis malade je me met e' arrêt ss que l'on me dise "mais comment je v faire moi ? ".... 


Pouka a dit: 


> Nany88 par où as tu commencé pour savoir ce que tu voulais faire après AM ? Je suis en pleine réflexion mais tous se chamboule


----------



## Pouka (Dimanche à 23:40)

Merci Nany88 je pensais partir sur la même piste.


----------

